# Anyone waiting to get their cycles back (regardless of the reason) to TTC?!



## Tasha S.

Hi ladies!

I'm waiting on my cycle to resume in order to TTC #3! I weaned DS (9 months old) at the beginning of December, and still have not had my first AF postpartum! :dohh: I'm getting impatient. With DD, I got my first AF at 6 months postpartum, and was breastfeeding the whole time. (If you're looking at my chart, CD 1 was when I decided to start charting, and all my temps are in the high range based on the charts I did before DS was born.) I'm trying to induce AF to start :haha:! DH bought black cohosh for me yesterday, I took one capsule after taking a pregnancy test (JUST in case! BFN--but I took it mid-day, and at 10 dpo, if indeed I did ovulate), no period yet. I had a really high temp this morning, so I decided to wait to see if my temp drops tomorrow (just to make sure I'm not pregnant), and then I plan on taking the black cohosh as directed until AF comes! 

Anyone waiting to get their cycles back?? I'm looking for buddies! :flower:


----------



## Wtbam

Meeee!!! I'm nearly 14 months post partum, and although my periods have come back they are ALL OVER the place. I think I've ovulated once, but i'm bleeding every two weeks with no ovulation atm.... fun times, not!


----------



## kksy9b

Mine are back but I'm still trying to get them to regulate.period came back 6 months pp, regulated, was normal for 5 months and then went off again in May :shrug: DS has been weaned since sept. Hoping to get them back to normal by April so we can try again. I'm taking b6 and chasteberry ATM to try and regulate and lengthen LP


----------



## ljo1984

Yep 15 months and counting!! She still feeds ALOT!!! It's nice not having to deal with AF but annoying when I'm going through broody phases like now! Was 7 months with first two so this has taken me by surprise lol


----------



## Ashley1021

I'm trying to get mine back after being on nexplanon. I just had it removed Monday and am waiting for a period, or a positive pregnancy test!


----------



## Scarlett P

Me! I've been working on it since coming off the pill in July, although I stopped BF in Oct and I also wonder now if that had made more of a difference than I realised.

Think I'm finally getting there, depends on when AF shows this month...

Good luck, it's so frustrating!! xx


----------



## kksy9b

Scarlett- I stopped BF'ing in sept and this month it seems like my cycle is finally back to normal. I hope yours gets there soon too! Are you taking any vitamins? My doctor had me on b6 and vitex


----------



## ser523

I've been off the BCP for a few months now, so my cycles are (relatively) normal now. But good luck everyone, I hope you all get a regular AF soon!


----------



## Scarlett P

Hi kksy9b, how are you getting on? I'm with you on trying to lengthen LP, last 2 months it's been 10 days. Cycle I've just finished was 28 days and I O'd a lot earlier than have been. FF but it at 18 but I'm sure it was 17 so another 10 day LP.

I'm taking conception vits and have made a load of diet changes but I guess it's still not quite enough. I'm so tempted by vitex but I've read for some women they've had really long cycles from it so not sure whether to risk it when this past cycle was so almost there...

xxx


----------



## ljo1984

So my AF returned on Sunday! First in 2 years!!! I ovulated the Sunday before so LP was 6 days!!! Last time to lengthen it I think it was vit b12 I took! Sure that's the one! I don't want to falls pregnant yet as it's getting too close to Xmas baby time again lol, already have 2 birthdays around Xmas!!! So want to leave it a few month and then hopefully LP will sort itself out naturally


----------



## Scarlett P

Good luck with your LP! I know what you mean about Xmas babies, my DD was born on 3rd Dec and it does makes Xmas time more stressful and expensive. Ideally I wouldn't want another around Dec or Jan BUT then the idea of waiting another few months to TTC is killing me!! xx


----------



## kksy9b

Scarlett- I have mixed opinions on the vitex. It takes 6-8 weeks to start working. For me, it made things worse, including anovulatory cycles, for 3 cycles. However, this past cycle, I ovulated on my own and LP was 12 days (was 9 when I started taking it). I'm hoping by the time we start trying its back to normal 14 days. One gal on here was taking it and has had pretty much all anovulatory cycles. She stopped and is now waiting for it to get out of her system. I would call a doctor to advise first on it. Its a pretty strong supplement to takeand wouldnt start unless a doctor recommends it. I do take b6 as well and noticed it worked right away to help. I hope it sorts itself out soon for you!

Doing well over here but this wait is dragging by so slowly!! If my LP goes back to normal this cycle and next, then we may start NTNP in march!! Due date would be dec 21st or so. But I feel pretty good that if we caught I would go over. I'm OK with a December baby as long as its after Christmas!


----------



## Scarlett P

Thanks for the vitex info kksy9b hmm yes I think I'll avoid it. Maybe if I was just coming off the pill now I'd give it a go but I think I'm too close to ttc now to risk it. But it's great news that it's finally working for you now and fingers crossed for a longer LP this cycle and NTNP for you soon!

I was thinking some more about Dec babies today and thought what the hell, in for a penny and all that.... they could have a joint family birthday party and if I'm already buying for one then what difference will it make?! :haha: If I can get the date for my second op before mid March then I'm seriously tempted to start ttc in March too.

Where about's are you in your cycle now? xx


----------



## kksy9b

That's kind of what I was thinking too...that really the odds are that we wouldn't catch first cycle and if we did, then it would be fine! I have a niece who's bday is the 22nd (along with our anniversary) and its never caused any issues. It just really depends how close to April I'm ovulating. Anything that last week, I could convince DH to try but anything earlier and I know he would want to wait another cycle. 

Right now I'm CD 9 so hopefully gearing up to O in a few days. Where are you at?


----------



## Scarlett P

Am waiting for AF to end currently on CD 5 although I was thinking earlier that AF arrived really late and if I'd have gone to bed early that night I wouldn't have realised until the morning....therefore my LP was almost a day longer...although I guess I'm kidding myself :haha:

Fingers crossed for O for you soon, hopefully that will give you a better idea of dates for March/April too! xx


----------



## kksy9b

I was kind of the same way - I had spotting on 11dpo but woke up the next day with red...that means my LP was 12 days right?! Lol

Hope the witch leaves the building for you soon! Any plans to help distract yourself this cycle?


----------



## Scarlett P

Sorry I've not been about, had my first eye op last Tues and vision has been so blurry. They've said they can't do the second eye for about 3/4 months BUT there's actually a big chance that they won't need to do it as this first op will be enough. So hubby and I have started trying anyway :happydance: I'm hoping for O today but my chart is all over the place atm!

How are things with you kksy9b?

:) xxx


----------



## kksy9b

Yay!!! Congrats on starting to try! Do you have a journal started? Fingers crossed they won't have to do the other eye! When will you know for sure?

We are doing great, thanks! Decided to move our date up to March, regardless of what my LP does. So cycle after next (AF due in one week from today, so 5 weeks and counting to our TTC date!)

Getting so so excited! Hopefully we can be bump buddies! Are your cycles typical predictable? Hopefully you O soon!!


----------



## Scarlett P

That's brilliant that you're starting ttc soon you must be so excited! How's your LP been the last few cycles? Would be fab to be bump buddies!! No I haven't started a journal, I've not thought about it really and I didn't last time - did you?

I think we'll know more about how my eye is doing a week on Saturday, but it could be three months before it heals properly and they defo make a decision so I'm trying not to think about it too much right now.

Hmm my cycle has varied by a couple of days but I think cos I struggle to temp at the same time every day then that may skew things a bit? I still don't think I've O'd this month and wondering if my op has thrown things out a bit?!

Hope the next 5 weeks go quickly for you! xxx


----------



## ljo1984

So I'm now on cd19, still no ovulation pain or Ewcm (normal for me was cd17 ov) I'm not tracking in any other way and maybe I won't even ovulate at all, but not using protection either so guess I'm in camp ntnp!


----------



## Scarlett P

Good luck ljo1984 hope you get O signs soon :) xx


----------



## kksy9b

Good luck ljo! I hope you O soon :flower:

Scarlett- my hormones FINALLY balanced post wean last cycle. LP was either 11 or 12dpo (red blood showed up overnight so not sure how to count). So not fantastic but not too short either. 

I did not do journals last time but have had a WTT journal this time and have really enjoyed it. I think I'll stay in that journal for the first month trying and if we don't catch, then move over to the offical TTC journal. I really wish I would have done it last time to look back on so going to do it this time instead!
Hopefully you Dont need the other op and I'm glad you're not waiting to try. It would be a bit maddening to wait and find out you Dont need it! What happens if you do need it but are pregnant by that time?

Hope your cycles sort themselves out quick! It could be thrown off by stress from the surgery but hopefully would go back to normal quick!


----------



## Scarlett P

That's fab that your cycles have finally balanced, you must be so excited about ttc now!! Hmm that's a good idea about a journal, maybe I will this time as a way to let some emotion out!!

Yes that's what we thought, would be frustrating to wait and find out it was for nothing and also it took us so long to TTC last time I wonder what the chances are of it happening that quickly anyway?! But if it does and I do need it then we'll have to pay although I've been told it would be about £600.

Still no O here with my temps :( I was wondering if it;s cos I''m a "slow riser" but I think it would have showed by now and I was so sure it had happened this month too.

Hope you have a good weekend - at least its Friday! x


----------



## kksy9b

I wonder if you did but temps just didn't catch it? What do the not solid circles mean on ff?

I can't wait for the weekend! Saturday is "my day" this week where DH takes care of DS all day so I can relax. We each get one Saturday a month, with the other 2 being family days (with a date night in there too). Not sure what I'm going to do, but it will be nice to have a little break. Do you have any plans?


----------



## Scarlett P

What a fab idea! Hope you enjoy it, defo got to get a lie in there for starters! And chocolate - lots of it that you don't have to share!!

We only have one day off a week together atm and it's really hard trying to get a whole weekend into one day. This week it will mostly be boring DIY :( I can't wait to be back on mat leave again and have more family time!!

The circles that aren't solid FF isn't totally happy with - it's partly cos I struggle to take my temp at the same time every day. I'm still hopeful it will show up tomorrow if my temp rises. I think next month I'm going to have to make a big effort of doing it at the same time, which will be 5.15 as that's the the time I have to get up twice a week for work.

Enjoy your "me" time xx


----------



## kksy9b

Ah, I gottchya. Hopefully then you get your ch back. From CM it looks like you did O and hopefully temps will confirm!

Sorry you only have one day together :( I'm sure you all really enjoy that time :flower: what diy project are you working on?

We started doing Saturdays like this in December and it has been so nice honestly. DH started a new job where he is gone several nights during the week so all of DSs night care and cleaning falls to me (we usually alternate at night). So this gives me a break, his day off gives him a chance to relax (which he doesn't get to do during the week at all), date night to reconnect with each other and lots of good family time with each other. It will work for a few more mo this until another baby comes along at least!


----------



## Scarlett P

Wow that must be hard with him away overnight in the week. That's where I'm really lucky as hubby is here and home early enough to do dinner! What did you do with your day off today?

We're sorting out what will be DD new bedroom so that we can free up nursery! Managed to do some this morning and then have family trip out this arvo which was lovely. Sadly we don't get too many date nights cos we don't have too many chances for a babysitter


----------



## Scarlett P

Oops hit post by accident!

My mum has just retired so hoping she will help more in future. 

O still not shown up but I'm so sure it happened. Classing this as tww anyhow and it's already driving me mad! 

Hope you have a lovely Valentine's Day! Xxx


----------



## kksy9b

That is great that you are converting her room! Is she still in her crib or in a toddler bed? I'm kind of dreading switching down the road. Are you doing any theme in her room? I hope you can get some date nights scheduled now that your mom is retired. I'm thankful that my BIL and SIL live a few minutes away. We alternate with them and our 16 year old neighbor each month.

I think you did O...bring on the symptom spotting!

Sorry, I kind of misspoke. He is still home every night, but several nights doesn't get home until after DS is in bed (goes to bed at 7). So I do the bedtime routine and then start cleaning the kitchen. He usually gets home while I'm cleaning and we get to talk while he eats. Then he will help finish the cleaning. The other nights he is home in time for dinner.

Day off was wonderful! Played video games, ran errands child free and baked cookies for a friend bday. And only changed one diaper when I put DS to bed! DH and DH had a great day too so it worked out well.

I'm on AF watch now. I'm 11 dpo and really really hope AF stays away a few more days!


----------



## kksy9b

Happy valentines day to you too!


----------



## Scarlett P

Your day sounds perfect! I'm very jealous. So good you've got help from family too. Ah see what you mean now about hubby being away, but even still it must be hard him not getting back til late. 

Symptoms wise I've cramps which isn't unusual but sore BB and back ache which is. Also feeling sick and so v tired but wondering if I'm fighting a bug as surely far too early for that?! That started yesterday and am only 5/6 dpo if it happened when I thought. 

She's in a toddler bed as she climbed out her cot in November! We're doing new room now as it needs plastering and the family friend who we want to do it is going off travelling soon. I don't think we'd move her for a bit though - I bet it will be ages before it actually gets finished! When do you think you'll move your LO into a bed?

Hope AF stays away for a bit longer, although I guess in a way it brings you that bit closer to ttc! Xxx


----------



## Andi86

Hi hope I can jump in...I'm WTT for my cycles to return too. I'm breastfeeding 14 months now and also have PCOS. Hoping my cycles will return soon on their own even if I'm still breastfeeding.


----------



## Scarlett P

Congratulations on your BF journey Andi. I still miss it after we stopped in October! Hope your cycles return soon, are you going to do anything to help them along? X


----------



## ljo1984

Andi86 said:


> Hi hope I can jump in...I'm WTT for my cycles to return too. I'm breastfeeding 14 months now and also have PCOS. Hoping my cycles will return soon on their own even if I'm still breastfeeding.

I got my first one last month at 16 month bf although I've not ovulated it seems this cycle (still bf) so wondering if AF will arrive or not next week :-/


----------



## Andi86

Scarlett P said:


> Congratulations on your BF journey Andi. I still miss it after we stopped in October! Hope your cycles return soon, are you going to do anything to help them along? X

Is there anything I can do to help AF come while breastfeeding that's safe for my child? Well besides weaning. I'm trying to get down to less feeds but my DS loves the boobs lol. I'm down to mostly nap time, bedtime, and during the night. The odd time I will give him some in the afternoon if he's cranky.


----------



## Andi86

ljo1984 said:


> Andi86 said:
> 
> 
> Hi hope I can jump in...I'm WTT for my cycles to return too. I'm breastfeeding 14 months now and also have PCOS. Hoping my cycles will return soon on their own even if I'm still breastfeeding.
> 
> I got my first one last month at 16 month bf although I've not ovulated it seems this cycle (still bf) so wondering if AF will arrive or not next week :-/Click to expand...

I've been told it's normal for it to come between 14-18 months. I hope this is true as id love to start trying for another


----------



## kksy9b

I was never able to do anything while still nursing. Your hormones are just all over the board and can be hard to control. 

It took mine 6 cycles post wean to regulate back to normal (ovulate and lengthen LP). Ive been taking b6 and AC since November to help. 

I hope your cycles come back soon for you ladies!

Scarlett- I hope its a good sign for you!! I think we will aim to move him over closer to 2 1/2 (this fall) unless he starts climbing out. 

AF showed up yesterday, giving me a 12 day LP!! And we are down to less than a month now before we start trying!!


----------



## M&S+Bump

I might be being really thick, obviously I realise why you need to be ovulating to have babies, but what does LP matter, and why do your cycles need to be regular before TTC?

I fell pregnant with our first after 18 months but only one period in all that time (we had been on waiting list several months for a consultant appt to discuss further treatment, had had blood tests etc which didn't tell us anything new, I had already been diagnosed with severe PCOS at 17 when my periods didn't start) I didn't have a period in between #1 and #2 at all (fell first month after stopping BF) and only one between #2 and #3 (fell first month no contraception, three months after stopping BF)

I guess as someone who has never had regular periods, it's not something I've ever thought about - the first I usually know of a period starting is when I feel it happen haha, occasionally I get a little cramping or sore boobs a day or two before, and even that doesn't actually mean a period is going to happen, sometimes it just results in spotting and no actual AF.

Please bestow your wisdom on me ladies :flower:


----------



## kksy9b

You're not being thick at all! 

So you are considered to have a "luteal phase defect" if your LP is shorter than 10 days. If its shorter, then your lining will not be at the right stage at the right time for a successful implant. And if baby does implant, then you are at higher risk for early miscarriage. My DS was a late implanter at 12dpo. So if my next is also a late implanter but my body is shedding its lining early, then there is no chance of a successful implantation. There are a lot of women who struggle with infertility due to short LPs

I've always had extremely regular cycles so I'm working on getting it as close to normal as I can before trying again, in order to give me the greatest chance for a successful pregnancy


----------



## Scarlett P

^^^^^ What kksy9b said about LP!!!

Hmmm I don't know about the herbs. I know there are some (vitex being the one that people talk about most) but I don't know if it's safe whilst BF - could you ask your Dr? Or maybe do some googling or make a new thread asking on here? Sorry not to be able to help more than that. I've several friends who have got pregnant whilst still BF and others who have had to stop to get their cycles back so it's very different for everyone.

kksyb9 I'm just replied to your other comment about AF but I'm so sorry I'd forgotten that this cycle was extra promising because of your LP everything crossed for a proper AF today!


----------



## arturia

For those of you looking to get your cycles back without quitting bf, this website might contain relevant information:

https://www.thealphaparent.com/2014/12/how-to-get-pregnant-whilst-breastfeeding.html

I really can't say whether the information contained within is accurate (I haven't checked her sources as I read it out of curiosity, I haven't even had my first yet!) Buuut, I figured it might still be worth a shot.


----------



## kksy9b

Well, I may have spoke too soon on my cycles...it's looking like my body tried to ovulate, gave me all the O signs but didn't actually release an egg. I have yet to shed any lining and AF has nearly completely stopped. It could still pick back up but I am incredibly disappointed. On top of that, this morning I started feeling very lightheaded and dizzy. Then my blood sugar dropped and started shaking with cold sweats. Then the cramps hit me. For those that have had babies, I would say it was at or worse than my labor contractions when I hit transition. I was curled up in a ball and had to vocalize through them. It was about 5-7 minutes straight before it eased up and went away. 

Called my doctor and she wanted me first to make sure I wasn't pregnant (negative test, phew). She said it could be the onset of something like the stomach flu. But with no other symptoms and feeling fine now, I don't think this is it. If it happens again, she wants me to go to the ER to make sure nothing is immediately wrong. And then come into the office for further testing.

Just makes me so frustrated that this is all happening right before we are starting to try. I hope this doesn't lead to secondary infertility issues because my body can't sort itself back out. I'm glad my doctor will intervene at 4 months trying if we aren't preggo


----------



## Scarlett P

Oh no kkysb9 I'm so sorry to hear this sending you massive :hugs: really hope it was a one off and things will be fine next cycle and back on track - are you ttc this cycle or waiting another month? Sounds like a really horrible experience and don't blame you for being frustrated. 

I think I'm out :cry: feeling hormonal and annoyed so sure AF round the corner. Also BB less sore and although I've not struggled with that since coming off bc I seem to remember now I did when ttc and they became less sore right before AF. I wonder if it's down to me not taking EPO past O as was ttc for first time?!

Roll on next cycle for both of us! 

Hope you feel better in the morning. Xxx


----------



## kksy9b

:hugs::hugs: the witch hasn't shown yet so you're not out yet!

We are waiting another month, so starting next cycle. I think I'm going to pick up a thermometer and start temping this cycle.


----------



## Scarlett P

Thank you kksy9b :) but AF like cramps today. Really hoping the witch stays away until at least tomorrow meaning I'd have a 10 LP, not great I know but better than 9! It would be good if it happened over the weekend so I could just deal with it and move on as my sis has her 20 wk scan on Monday and whilst I'm excited, I'm also feeling a little sad about it cos I'd so hoped we'd be able to have LOs close together.

Sounds like a good plan temping, hope this next cycle goes well. How are you feeling today?

x


----------



## kksy9b

I hope she stays away for you at least one more day. :hugs: 

Sorry if you've mentioned this before- with your DD did you have to have any intervention? Or was she conceived naturally?

AFM, I was hopeful last night because I had a couple small clots...but absolutely nothing today. So calling anovulatory cycle and moving on. Ordered a thermometer that should be here Saturday so I'll start temping Sunday.


----------



## Scarlett P

I'm really sorry to hear that and hope your next cycle goes smoothly! I think we all have at least one like that a year or something?! So good to get it out the way when you're wtt rather than ttc?

We were about to start Clomid - fertility Dr said we probably would not conceive on our own and little did I know when I was sitting in his room being told that I was actually pregnant!! I had been diagnosed with low progesterone and whilst waiting for appt and been having acupuncture.

I think the 6 months WTT have been good this time around as I'm sure I have O'd several times but looking back to last time (I wasn't temping and just going by an app that automatically put O in mid cycle!!!) I don't think O was happening as I didn't have cramps or EWCM. I've made appt to see acupuncturist but she wants me to try for a few months first! So not seeing her until March.

Hope when your new thermometer arrives tomorrow it gives you a bit of a boost :hugs:


----------



## RubysMommy

Hi ladies! I would like to join you if you don't mind. &#128522; My ds just turned 10 months old yesterday and I'm breastfeeding him regularly. We are technically ntnp at the moment. My cycles returned in October last year and have been kind of all over the place. They seem to be getting back to normal-ish, but my lp has been really short (3-4 days) the past couple months. I decided to try adding my prenatal back in and I am still waiting to ovulate this cycle. I'm hoping it will be in the next couple days. Ff thinks I should've ovulated already and af isn't due until March 3. 

I hope everyone has a lucky month coming up!


----------



## Scarlett P

Hello RubysMommy! I see you're getting ready to ttc #3, how exciting!! I'd always thought I'd have more than 2, but after my DD arrived it took AGES for my DH to agree to 2, and he keeps saying "you know this is the last don't you?!" am very jealous!

Hope your cycles straighten themselves out for you soon, do you have a date in mind to start ttc?

x


----------



## Andi86

Arturia-thanks I'll check out the website!

Scarlett I know you said you thought AF was coming but your temps haven't dropped yet so FX those temps stay up!

Kksy- sorry to hear you didn't ovukate. Good luck temping!

Welcome Rubysmommy! Are you tracking your cycles at all? 

Afm-I feel like AF might be around the corner. Im very crampy so hopefully my body is doing something and this isn't just in my head lol. It's been 2 years since I had a cycle and even then my cycles were really long so I'm kinda forgetting what I felt like before AF arrived.


----------



## Scarlett P

Eeekk Andi, I know!! Tbf I've started with a dreadful cold... But I hardly dare say it, I've now got twinges like I had before my BFP. If AF turns up in going to feel like I'm actually crazy because I'm now starting to suspect that I am! 

Fingers crossed for AF for you. Are you temping atm or waiting til after AF? 

X


----------



## Andi86

I'm not temping atm. Without knowing if/when my cycle returns I feel like it will just be pointless. Plus my son still wakes during the night so I'm thinking it may make my temps inconsistent if I'm getting out of bed during the night. I kinda of hope I don't have to really TTC this time. I hope it just happens on its own without timing everything and taking temps or fertility drugs. Is it to much to ask that I just get a surprise BFP like so many other women do?


----------



## kksy9b

Chart is looking amazing Scarlett!!


----------



## Scarlett P

Thanks kksyb9! Not sure if it's this cold though, it's awful we've all now got it. Hubby and I were meant to be going to a friends for dinner tonight, had lined up a babysitter (children free party and everything!) and instead of heading out the door we're heading to bed! How are you feeling today?

Big hugs Andi, I know what you mean and think you're right not to think about temping etc right now. I've had 6 months wtt when I've been trying to work on the issues that we had ttc first time round and I'm so hoping it pays off this time...

X


----------



## RubysMommy

Good luck Scarlett! Hopefully it's a bfp! 

Scarlett I've always told dh I would ideally like to have 5 kids. He is totally on board &#128522; And I've really enjoyed the 17 month age gap. We will have a slightly larger age gap this time if my lp lengthens anytime soon here. We don't have any exact time we are officially going to ttc atm. Just going to see how it goes for now. 

Andi I've been charting my cycles and since I'm breastfeeding they are off still. This month I was supposed to o sometime the last 5 days (according to ff) and I've had wet cm but no ewcm yet. I've never temped before and don't think it would be very accurate for me with ds still waking me randomly at night. The last two cycles I o'd on day 32 of 36 day cycle and 26 of a 30 day cycle. 
I hoped adding my prenatal back in everyday it would help balance my hormones a bit. I will see if it helps within the next couple weeks, I guess.


----------



## Scarlett P

Well temp dip this morning so not feeling as positive any more!

Wow, 5 that's amazing. Really hope vits help with your cycle Rubysmummy and you O soon. All the waiting in ttc is so frustrating!

Hope everyone is having a good weekend xx


----------



## kksy9b

:hugs: still well above your coverline...when is AF due?


----------



## Scarlett P

Thanks kksy9b :hugs: FF said yesterday, I think today and my other app thinks Tuesday!!

It's because I O'd earlier this month. Although I guess other poss could be I didn't actually O after all (I did have to put CH in FF which is why they're blue!) although I'm sure I did and I thought it was my op at the start of my cycle that had screwed my temps up. 

We went to Holland and Barrett yesterday to pick up some new vits, so I feel like if AF does show I'll be ok as I'm armed and ready for next cycle! 

How are you now? x


----------



## kksy9b

Chart is still looking great!


----------



## Scarlett P

Thanks kksy9b :) not sure what's going on today not any symptoms apart from feeling a bit sick which I think could be this cold still and this morning creamy/watery/EWCM goodness knows what is going on with me right now!!

How are you doing? x


----------



## kksy9b

Andi- I'm the same way in secretly hoping it would just randomly happen one month....until I remember that I love planning too much lol

Ruby- I hope your LP is able to lengthen and your hormones balance soon. I'm 6 cycles post wean and still having issues :(

Scarlett- hope you get an answer one way or another soon!

I'm doing well...getting impatient! Started temping yesterday and hoping my body actually Os this month...should be another week. Realized I accidently planned a big get together at our house on my likely O day on our first trying cycle :dohh:


----------



## Scarlett P

Eeek you'll have to get BD in before and after...or maybe sneaky BD on the night! We didn't BD the night I O'd for Orla as it was a family get together for my nans birthday but we did either side and that obviously did the trick! x


----------



## RubysMommy

thanks kksy! Hopefully your cycles start to balance out soon, too. Are you taking any vitamins? I don't think taking my prenatal has done much for me this month, unfortunately. I thought I was going to O around Valentine's Day since I kept having watery cm, but I finally got a +opk today and ewcm... On cycle day 26 again. Maybe my lp will be longer even though I o'd the same as last month? We will see. Sadly dh is off to work for the next 4 days and we only bd on Sunday night. Doubtful I'll be preggo this month even if lp magically lengthens. 

How are you doing Scarlett?


----------



## Scarlett P

Hi Rubysmommy, sorry to hear about such a wait for O but maybe promising that it sounds like your body has been trying for a while before it happened? I think vits can take a couple of months to work (but don't quote me on that!) fingers crossed for a longer LP for you.

I've had a temp drop this morning (although I went to bed with wet hair and it was still a bit damp this morning - could that make a difference) after several days of flat temps so wondering if AF is finally around the corner?!


----------



## kksy9b

Rubys- hopefully your LP will lengthen a bit for you! Doesn't really matter what CD O happens on as you could just have long cycles- FX you see some improvement!! I take b6 and vitex (started taking in November). I have seen a good improvement from taking them but it took 3 cycles before they started working.

Scarlett- :test::test::test: you are so far above cover line and 3 days late...how do you have the patience not to test?!?!


----------



## ljo1984

I've no idea what's going on!!! On day 32, i had a positive ov test other day then again yesterday, I normally get ov pains, nothing! So don't know if my body is trying to or if it will just give up and I'll eventually have AF! I hate not knowing what's going on :-(


----------



## kksy9b

Sorry ljo for the confusion - I started temping this cycle because I was having the same thing happen. I would rather know at O time than be surprised 2 weeks later to know if I released an egg or not.


----------



## Scarlett P

Haha kkys9b the cross hairs were only there cos I did an over ride. Really wish I'd made the effort to take my temps at the same time each day before O :( I've used one of those websites that tweaks bbt depending on time and put my new temps in but still no CH. think it really needs the temps I'm not counting but they're stupidly high as it was after my op. 

Ljo I feel your pain! It's so frustrating being in limbo

How's temping going kksy9b?


----------



## ljo1984

I've never been one for temping! Especially after having a toddler who wakes me for milk st least twice a night as it is lol.


----------



## Scarlett P

Eeek no I wouldn't fancy that either it's enough of a pain as it is!


----------



## kksy9b

Regardless, your chart still looks great. My vote would be to grab a test and if your temp stays up tomorrow than see what that sucker says!

Temping is going well so far. I should be gearing up to O in a couple days (today is CD 10 I think) so really really hoping to confirm. Ready to get the next month done with so that I can be back at this point but trying lol


----------



## Scarlett P

Hmm I've now tweaked my chart and discarded some of the crazy AF ones and it doesn't look too good at all :S if I fib about the high temps I've discarded after my op I have solid CH on CD 17. But if I leave them out it gives me dotted ones on CD 23!!!

FX for O for you really soon and a lovely LP all ready for next cycle!! Not long to go now :hugs:


----------



## Scarlett P

If I swap from advanced to fam I get dotty CH cd 17...

What do you all use, fam or advanced?!


----------



## kksy9b

I have no idea what the difference is lol


----------



## RubysMommy

I just started using fertility friend this month, so I have no idea what I'm using or the difference either lol. I don't know how you have held out from testing this long! I take a test almost every month lol, just in case ;) 

Fx your o is soon and you have a perfectly long lp kksy! Next month will be here before you know it :) 

Hopefully my lp is longer this month, last month it was only 5 days if I remember correctly..... I bought a super bcomplex today to start taking just in case it's short again. Does anyone know if I can take the prenatal with a super bcomplex? Or should I pick one or the other?


----------



## Scarlett P

Hi Rubysmommy - I'd look at the dosage in the prenatal, both the NRV and amount and then look up how close it is to maximum amount. I've started to take extra magnesium and zinc along with my prenatal - my prenatal does have both in them but I realised it wasn't a very high amount.

I hold out because I've seen too many bfn when ttc last time and it just crushes me! But then I'm like "well it wasn't fmu" or "it might still be too early" and I would drive myself crazy. With my daughter, I didn't end up testing until 16 dpo and I only got a faint positive, which also drove me crazy!!

From what I understand, FAM is just based on temps and advanced takes in temps and CM and OPKs etc if you're also charting that. From what I've read some ladies prefer advanced and others swear by fam. I guess if you're not convinced by O date it's worth changing the setting to see if it makes a difference...?!


----------



## Scarlett P

Caved last night, faint bfp at 17dpo so went out for a CB digi to back it up! Still feeling quite shocked about it all!!

How's everyone else?


----------



## kksy9b

Yay!!!!! Pictures?!?!? So so excited for you!!


----------



## RubysMommy

That's awesome Scarlett! I want to see a pic too! 

I don't know where I'm at lol. I thought I o'd a few days ago, but I'm not really positive. My opk may not have been completely positive. Who really knows! Lol. I'm just waiting for af to come so I will be back at day 1 or a bfp so I know one way or another.


----------



## Scarlett P

Thank you! How do I upload a pic it's been so long I've forgotten? I didn't get one of digi and the other test is a bit blurred but I've got one more digi left so thought I'd do it tues or wed to see if it had changed to 2-3 wks and also I'm having a mole removed from my foot tomorrow which I'm worried about now I've got my bfp! 

Good luck Rubysmommy, when will you wait to test? 

How are you getting on kksy9b?

x


----------



## RubysMommy

I'm so happy for you! Just make sure to mention it before the procedure in case they decide it's not safe. But when I had a couple moles removed 10 years ago, they just gave me a shot of novicane and either burned or cut them out depending on the size. 

If you are on an iPad, like me, you switch to desktop mode and go to advanced. Click on the paper clip and you can attach a picture. 

I've used a couple ics the last few days and all were bfn except one I put too close to an opk :dohh: oops. That's the main reason I took 2 more tests lol even though I was pretty positive the dye came from my opk. I o'd on cd 26 both last month and (most likely) this month and I got af on cd 31. So I'm kind of expecting af to show in a couple days.


----------



## kksy9b

Like Ruby said with how to upload the pics.

So excited for you. Are you going to call your doctor/midwife?

Things here are...frustrating honestly. My CM was looking good and then today, so far, is practically gone. I typically get a surge of EWCM and then O within 24 hours and so far nothing. I would be feeling fine with that if my CM was still nice and fertile quality, but alas....

If it turns out I dont ovulate this month, I will give it one more (our first month trying). If I dont ovulate again (giving me 3 anovulatory in a row), I will call my doctor. I'm hopeful she will intervene then and put me on something to induce ovulation. I know its being a bit baby crazy (read: a lot) but I dont want to "waste" the time if my body isn't doing what its supposed to do. It's a different story if I'm ovulating and we just aren't catching the egg. But I dont want to spend the next several months without even a shot. Sigh. This whole thing can just get overwhelming at times. Thanks for letting me vent :flower:


----------



## Scarlett P




----------



## Scarlett P

Sorry it's so blurry! I did warn them that we were trying and I could be at last appt so I'll tell them today but I know they'll take mole off anyway. How do I switch back to mobile as I'm on my phone so it's easier that way? How frustrating Ruby,
Have you any symptoms?

Kksy9b I'm so sorry to hear that, really hope O shows for
You soon. If it doesn't could you not go at end of this cycle or do got
Think it needs to be three in a row? I know exactly what you
Mean and I'd be the same as you! With Orla it took so long cos I wasn't ovulating properly and when I found that out it was so frustrating!!

My parents are here looking after O so I can have mole sorted
So can't book in with midwife til they've gone. I've found number from last time
Round so will just ring them rather than doing it through dr. Also emailed the local
Place that does private early scans to get booked in with them ASAP!

Hope you both have some good news soon xxx


----------



## ljo1984

Eeeeek! That's fantastic news! 
I'm cd 36 now! Started with period type cramps yesterday, still going on but nothing yet! I had two lots of positive opks last week but no ovulation pains or Ewcm like I normally have so think my bodies trying but not quite getting there! It just needs to decide to let AF show up already! Sick of waiting now.


----------



## kksy9b

Clear as a bell!!! So so exciting!! Congratulations again!

Thanks scarlett- I had a bit more CM last night that was better but that was it. Big temp jump today (though I didn't sleep great and felt a bit warmer waking up so not sure if I can trust it). Kind of hoping for another increase tomorrow. I can love with getting an egg out but not good CM- there is plenty of things out there that can help that issues!

Eta: there should be a button at the top of the screen that says "switch to mobile view"


----------



## RubysMommy

Kksy: fx you are ovulating! I would do the same and give it one more cycle then get checked out. 

Awesome bfp Scarlett! Not really having any symptoms. My nipples are a little sore while nursing ds, but that could be because of anything. 

Good luck, Ljo! Hopefully you'll get your bfp soon!


----------



## Scarlett P

I've had the odd random month when there's not been much EWCM but I know I've not been drinking enough water and too much tea and sure that can make a difference. Fingers crossed for tomorrow kksy9b!

Fingers crossed you get your bfp soon ljo and Rubysmummy being in limbo is so frustrating!!


----------



## kksy9b

Had my surge this morning and have been having ewcm today!! Now let's hope an egg actually manages to get out. Good point with the water- I've been slacking quite a bit lately. Going to start today upping my intake to where I used to be (at least half of body weight in ounces daily)


----------



## RubysMommy

That's awesome, kksy!! It makes sense that water intake would make a big difference. I've been trying to up my water lately too.


----------



## Scarlett P

That's great news kksy9b! Are you trying to catch the egg this month or is it next month? Sorry, I can't remember. 

Yes, water defo makes a difference! I took EPO up until O as well to help with it as well.


----------



## kksy9b

We are waiting until next cycle so about 2 more weeks!! Sucks that its really a month until action time but as soon as AF hits next I'm considering myself full on TTC!


----------



## Scarlett P

Boo to waiting but at least it's not for much longer!


----------



## RubysMommy

Well af showed up making me have a 6-7 day lp this month. Still not long enough but almost 3 days longer than last month! I'm just going to keep taking my prenatal and probably add in a bcomplex this month and see what happens :)


----------



## kksy9b

I hope it keeps getting better for you Ruby's :flower: if you have the same improvement next month you will be on the cusp of it being an okay length. Have you called your doctor at all?

Scarlett- how are you feeling hun?

AFM, got my crosshairs today!! Looks like I O'd on Sunday, so perfect at CD14. Hoping that LP is a good length and that I actually did ovulate (and didn't just mess up my temp taking). AF should be here anywhere from next Thursday thru Sunday and then I'll be officially TTC!


----------



## RubysMommy

That's awesome kksy!! Hoping you lp is a good length too! How exciting to be so close to ttc. I look forward to your updates :) 

I haven't called the dr yet. This is very similar to what happened when I was ttc my ds. My lp was short for the first couple cycles and I got pregnant on my 3rd. I think the vitamins are making a difference for sure. And that's what helped my lp lengthen with ds' pregnancy I believe. I'm going to give it another couple cycles and see how things regulate themselves.


----------



## kksy9b

Sounds like a great plan!


----------



## Scarlett P

:happydance::happydance: Kksy9b that's brilliant news!! Fingers crossed for a good LP and TTC so close now!!!!

Rubysmommy pleased AF has arrived and you can crack on with the next cycle, sounds like the vits are helping hoping your LP is longer again this time. Are you going to use both vits then?

AFM I'm ok, feeling a bit tired and sick and realised today I've made some really silly mistakes at work, which is most unlike me - frustrating not being able to explain why!! It still doesn't seem real, but we've got our early scan on the 14th, and I think I'll be able to get properly excited after then as I just want to know all is ok!

:) x


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Hey guys. I'm late to the party but I'm 31, had my mirena out Feb 5 and I'm waiting for my first AF so we can start trying for #1!


----------



## RubysMommy

Welcome gagrlinpitt! Hope everything goes smoothly for you. :) 

Scarlett: I think I am going to take both. What I've read is that you can get too much b6 but you have to take a ton. I looked up all the amounts in the two combined vitamins and I won't be taking too much extra. And since b vitamins are water soluble I will most likely pee any excess out I don't need. So hoping it does the trick! 

The first few weeks are the hardest while your body adjusts to the extra hormones. If you want a pick me up, you could try mints or mint gum. They could help you focus better too.


----------



## Scarlett P

Welcome along Gagrlinpitt! Hope AF shows for you soon.

RubysMommy, you're so right and it's hard not being able to tell people why you're not on form. I've been able to hide behind having that mole removed a little but think that won't work for much longer. Hmmm yes you're right I think mint gum would be a great help thank you!!

x


----------



## RubysMommy

How's everyone doing? I'm currently on cd 10 and just waiting for fertility signs lol. Hopefully in the next week and not cd 26 again! I've been trying to keep myself occupied with dd and ds. Dd is in the process of potty training, so that takes up A LOT of my time. :) and it's been in the high 40's and up in the high 50's the past week so we've been playing outside as much as possible. We all have spring fever for sure! 

I tried taking the super b complex with my prenatal one evening. Then I decided to double check google and started freaking out that I overdosed on b vitamins!! I even called poison control to get the correct answer, and they said I would be fine lol. It made me feel a little weird and since it freaked me out so much I decided to stick with just a prenatal from now on! And even took the last few days off from that just to be safe lol. 

How are you feeling Scarlett? Any morning sickness? 

Did af show up kksy or gagrlinpitt?


----------



## ljo1984

I finally ovulated on cd47!!!!! Urgh! Started vit b6 to try lengthen my LP at least until ovulation sorts itself out! Was 6 days last cycle but it was my first in 2 years. It's "normally" 12 days.


----------



## RubysMommy

I thought cd 26 was a long time to wait. Yay! for ovulating though! Fx your lp gets longer! I know i got my bfps with dd and ds by 8dpo so I'm hoping I can get to at least a 10 day lp this month.


----------



## gym_bunny

Hello ladies - may I join?! I'm waiting for my PP bleeding to stop from my daughter being stillborn. It's been 6 weeks. I may or may not have my first pp AF happening/gearing up to happen but I'm not 100% sure if it's still lochia or if it's my first AF. If it's still happening Monday I'm going to call my doctor to see what's going on. Fingers crossed it stops soon because it's one step hopefully closer for me to get my cycles back so that DH and I can start TTC! SO anxious/impatient!


----------



## RubysMommy

Welcome gym bunny and I'm sorry to hear about your loss. Best of luck regulating your cycles and i hope you will get your rainbow baby soon! It's so tough waiting for our bodies to readjust back to normal and to be patient!

It's nice to have somewhere to talk about it though. I'm not telling anyone in my family that we want another baby. My sister continually tells me to wait until my ds is 2 to ttc again, but that's so far away. Lol and if anyone asks when I'm planning another one, I tell them not any time soon so they stop asked my me for a while.


----------



## ljo1984

So sorry for your loss gym bunny :-( xxxx


----------



## kksy9b

So incredibly sorry for your loss gym. I hope that you are able to get the green light to try again soon :flower:

Rubys- FX you ovulate sooner!! Are b vitamins water based? If so you will filter out excess in your pee. Better safe than sorry though!

Ljo- how frustrating! Glad you O'd but FX LP is longer this time. Have you talked to your doctor about any methods to bring ovulation on sooner?

Scarlett- hope you're doing well!!

I've been off Bnb for a couple days. I hadthe stomach flu earlier in the week that I passed to DS. AF showed uo after only an 8 day LP and then DH changed his mind and doesn't want to try this cycle. Its been a sucky week. We had a long talk tonight though and we are fully on board and committed to trying next cycle. About 3 weeks to go!


----------



## ljo1984

This is only my first proper cycle since having LO and cause she still feeds so much that can't help with the hormones so just gonna leave it to nature to sort out. Could do with no babies yet anyway with already having a Dec and Jan baby ha ha ha.


----------



## Scarlett P

Gymbunny I'm so sorry for your loss. I think mine lasted 8 wks after DD, but I had a emcs don't know if that makes a difference. Hope you can start trying again really soon. 

Kksy9b hope you're all getting better now? Why has OH changed his mind?!?!

Ljo how frustrating for you! Hopefully things will sort themselves out soon for you!

Rubysmommy we've had my mum making comments for a while about waiting it's frustrating! That was a few months ago but then we had to delay ttc anyway so think she'll be ok now but it's nobody else's business! I'm ok, thank you &#128522; Got my private early scan tomorrow so nervous and excited for that!

X


----------



## RubysMommy

Kksy they are water based but I kept reading conflicting things on google so it made me go crazy! Lol I hope you are all feeling better now. Why had dh changed his mind? Maybe lp was only 8 days bc of the flu? 

Ljo my ds still nurses all the time and taking my prenatal has seemed to help lengthen my lp a couple days last cycle. But that's all I'll be taking to lengthen lp from now on too! 

Scarlett I agree it's no ones business. And overall I don't think anyone would say anything negative to me if I was pregnant, just seem to have opinions about me waiting. Ha ha. I'm glad you are doing ok! Good luck with your scan. I'll look forward to an update :)


----------



## gym_bunny

Thank you ladies. It's definitely been the most challenging thing I've ever dealt with, but my husband has been incredible and I really credit him (and therapy) with how I'm doing. Honestly looking forward to TTC has helped a ton too, giving me something positive to focus on. 

So I *think* my PP bleeding has finally started to stop (fingers crossed!). I'm actually wondering if the bleeding I had this last week, light as it was, was my body's feeble attempt at a period. My OB had said it was possible for my body to roll right from lochia into a period so who knows. 

Anyway, my husband and I talked last night about TTC again, and he's been a nervous wreck about it which is really out of character for him. Although my OB has said that physically we can try again whenever we feel ready, my husband admitted that he was really scared that he could have lost me too when we lost our daughter (despite my having a relatively uncomplicated delivery). So we spoke about it and I cried and explained that I have this need to be pregnant again and (hopefully) bring a healthy living child into the world this time and he was very understanding, so we agreed to wait 3 months (from the delivery). He initially said 6-8 months so this was a major compromise on his part and I'm so grateful. 

So, I have 6 weeks left until we can start TTC, which I've decided I'm going to focus on working out - I've already been eating really healthy but have yet to lose anymore weight. I've been temping and my bbt is allll over the place so hopefully this will give my body time to regulate hormones and then we'll just have to keep our fingers crossed that it happens for us sooner rather than later. 

Rubysmom - I feel your pain about the comments from people about waiting. Since my daughter was stillborn, people seem to think it's their business or place to tell me to wait, and I understand it comes from a caring place but until anyone (and I hope they never have to experience it) loses a child, I can't imagine them knowing what I feel. It's so bizarre to me that people think they can jump in with opinions on things that are literally none of their business. I guess one thing I should be grateful for is that since this happened I have more of a backbone and am not as shy as before to speak my mind and tell people to back off ;)


----------



## Scarlett P

Fingers crossed PP bleeding is over for you gym bunny and pleased you've a date to focus on. I can't believe that people are poking their noses in and telling you to wait! Good for you telling them to back off! Really hope you get your rainbow baby soon xxx


----------



## gym_bunny

Thank you! I hope so too :) 




Scarlett P said:


> Fingers crossed PP bleeding is over for you gym bunny and pleased you've a date to focus on. I can't believe that people are poking their noses in and telling you to wait! Good for you telling them to back off! Really hope you get your rainbow baby soon xxx


----------



## gym_bunny

UGH! Still bleeding! I've called my OB today and waiting for a call back. He mentioned at my appt a few weeks ago that if I was still bleeding in a few weeks he'd want me to go in for an U/S just to be sure everything was removed. He said he was nearly 100% sure but didn't want to leave it without checking so I'm grateful for that. So we'll see if he wants me to keep waiting another week or two of if he wants me to get checked sooner. The frustration is real, ladies! Patience was never my strong suit ;)


----------



## Andi86

Hey ladies. Sorry its been a while....nothing was happening so I hadn't been on here in a while. Welcome new ladies who have joined since I last commented. And congrats Scarlett on you BPF hope you are feeling well! When I last checked in I was still waiting for my AF to show up...haven't had a cycle in 2 years. Well AF made its appearance yesterday! So hopefully I continue to get a monthly cycle (I have PCOS and still breastfeeding my 15 month old so it's hard to say if I will). The only thing is I want to try but I don't haha. I dunno if I really want to get pregnant in March....my son was conceived in March 2014 and I had him December 9th 2014 at 11pm. My birthday is Dec 10th....so we almoat shared a birthday. I really don't know if I want to add another December birthday to the mix. With Christmas and birthdays it's getting to be an expensive month! Plus I dunno if I want to spend my birthday in the hospital again haha


----------



## kksy9b

gym- i hope the bleeding stops soon for you. sounds like your husband made a big compromise for you and i hope that you fall pregnant quickly to help in your healing :hugs:

All is going well here- super busy with party planning for DS's birthday, parents are coming into town this weekend, family pictures, a big get together next week....these next few weeks are going to fly by!


----------



## Scarlett P

Gym_bunny did your OB get back to you? Hope the bleeding is better today.

Yay for AF! Although I know what you mean about another Dec baby. Our DD is Dec 3rd, and it does make it even more stressful and expensive. What do you think you'll do?

Kksy9b, how are you? Exciting for DS birthday! What have you got planned?

AFM had our early scan on Monday and all is good :) baba is measuring 4 days behind which I was kinda expecting as I know I O'd on CD 17. Thought I'd change my ticker after 12 wk scan and official DD I think. Also they've found a cyst on my left ovary - she called it a pregnancy cyst - has anyone had one before? It's like 4cm round so I'm wondering if that's why I feel so huge already?!

x


----------



## kksy9b

Glad to hear you're doing well Scarlett!

Yes, I had pregnancy cysts as well. They develop on the side you ovulated from (this is how we found out I released two eggs with Charles...) and should go away around 12 weeks. They are just there to help get baby what they need until the placenta fully takes over.

We are doing a toy story themed party! I'll post some pics once I'm done with all the projects. I'm Hopi g to have everything g ready by the end of next weekend.


----------



## Scarlett P

Wow thank you for the info kksy9b. I defo didn't have any with DD as I had an early scan then and I remember her saying there weren't any. Did they cause you any pain?

That sounds like a lovely party theme, hope you have a fab time planning it and when the day comes - looking forward to seeing some pics!


----------



## kksy9b

I never had any pain with them


----------



## RubysMommy

Hope the bleeding stops very soon gym bunny! I'm the same way about ppl nosing their way into my business. Lol. But I just try to change the subject when ttc comes up :) and they get the hint usually.

That's good news andi! I agree with the December birthdays. It's already expensive with Christmas time and adding birthdays would be tough. 

Scarlett I'm glad he scan went well. I haven't had any pregnancy cysts, but im sure it could make you show sooner. 

Kksy we love toy story! Hat a good idea for a theme. Can't wait to see pics! We did Mickey Mouse for dds 2nd bday last November. And I was thinking of doing Daniel Tiger for ds's 1st birthday next month, but we are just doing a low key family party instead. 

afm: I'm on cd 16 and no signs of anything happening yet. My 29th birthday is on Monday and I'm looking forward to treating myself to a kid free pedicure and dinner with my mom and sisters on tuesday!


----------



## Scarlett P

Oooh that sounds like bliss Rubysmommy! Hope you have a lovely birthday :)

Gymbunny - how are you doing?


----------



## ljo1984

Yay! On 8dpo now and my first cycle back that
I had in Jan I only managed a 6day LP :-( so looking good! just need ovulation to sort itself out next! 46 days is a bit too much ha ha ha.


----------



## RubysMommy

That's good news Ljo! Good luck :)


----------



## kksy9b

Sounds like a lovely birthday!

Ljo- awesome.news on getting to 8 days so far! FX it is at least a few days longer and your O moves uo a bit..that is way to long to go without going batty over the wait lol


----------



## Scarlett P

Yay ljo pleased to hear LP getting longer!! How long before you start ttc?


----------



## ljo1984

Argh woke up to AF!! So 9dpo, 3 days longer and only 3 to go to my normal, maybe this cycle then lol. 
Not gonna be officially trying more ntnp, leaving it to fate. We're now in December teretry and I've already 2 birthdays round Xmas with my older two so really need to be more careful than normal for a few of month, id prefer them to be spread out a bit more lol. And obviously to let my cycles settle. It's been a 55 day cycle!


----------



## Scarlett P

Boo to AF but yay to longer LP. Ah yes know what you mean about December birthdays. DD is 3rd and it does make it more stressful and expensive. Last year I started getting ready for it start of Nov. Guess this year
It will have to be end of Sept :haha: hope your next cycle
O happens sooner x


----------



## ljo1984

Yeh mine are 27th dec and 12th Jan, youngest is oct so I though June/July would be fab lol.


----------



## kksy9b

Sorry about AF but great news about 3 day longer LP!!!

Scarlett- how are you feeling? Happy 8 weeks!!

AFM, all is well. I think I'm O'ing today which means in one more month it will be action time! Very excited. Glad we pushed back a month as there is just a lot going on right now but by the time we get to this point next cycle, it will be calmed down!


----------



## kksy9b

Scratch that- we went ahead and went for it this month :) Only had one BD session so I'm not counting on it taking but it only takes one so as long as I actually ovulated (FX is confirmed in temps the next couple of days) then I'm in this month!


----------



## Scarlett P

Woo hoo! So happy for you! That's what we did in the end and only BD twice with Hubby saying "don't be disappointed, it'll never happen that quickly..." :haha: he's now saying its cos of his super sperm!! Are you temping or have you been using opks?


----------



## RubysMommy

That's awesome, kksy! We only bd once the month I got pregnant with ds, so it's totally possible!


----------



## kksy9b

You gals give me a lot of hope! Scarlett, I started temping last cycle but am not using OPKs. Got my CH today but its showing O on Monday instead of Tuesday. I think it will move my CH once more data gets put in. I feel really confident it was Tuesday.


----------



## boobee

Mine have started to go weird again!

4 years ago I came off the pill and my periods were all over, every few weeks to every few months. After struggling to conceive I had tests to find out I wasn't ovulating, and luckily randomly ovulated once and caught on before looking in to fertility treatment after 9 months of TTC (it was a surprise when I found out I was 5 weeks pregnant!)

My daughter is now 2 and after breastfeeding for 5 months my periods returned to normal, bang on every 28/29 days and clear signs of ovulation. We decided that after our holiday in August we may start trying for our second seeing as I'm now regular and it may be easier to actually plan a baby this time.

Until last week when my regular periods seem to STOP I've finally started to come on today, 10 days late, however it's not my usual colour/flow so I'm very confused! I've never had a glitch in the past 20 months up until now so I'm a bit upset that it's started being funny a few months before TTC again! I didn't go on to any hormonal contraception after the birth of my daughter as that was what was blamed for my abnormal periods and lack of ovulation so I wanted to keep my system "clean" and allow my body to natural get back to its own cycle.


----------



## kksy9b

how frustrating! i hope it was just a random off cycle and they get back to normal on your next!


----------



## Scarlett P

Sorry I've not been about we went to stay with my parents for Easter and I just didn't get chance to come on here. 

Yay Kksy9b it moved O day to Tues! How are you feeling? 

Boobee how frustrating for you. Hoping it was just a one off for you as I think everyone can have the odd anovulatory cycle in a year?

AFM I'm ok but still not heard HB on Doppler and hope I do
Soon so I can relax a little!! If not I think I'll convince hubby for another early scan!


----------



## kksy9b

Hope you had a nice Easter Scarlett! And you're only 9 weeks so please Dont fret about not finding the HB. They are so tiny and move around. My doctor won't even attempt to find it with a Doppler until 10 weeks. Its really not until 12-14 that you should be able to start picking it up more easily

Yup, it moved my CH to Tuesday so I'm in with a good shot this month. Temps looking good so far. Tested bfn this morning, but I'm only 7dpo so I'm not fussed about it. Was more just to start peeing in things lol. Only symptoms are large increase in CM on 5 and 6 dpo, but its too early for symptoms anyway. Hoping to get a positive later this week!


----------



## RubysMommy

That is frustrating Boobee. Is there any chance you could be pregnant now? Hopefully your cycle goes back on schedule from now on! 

Scarlett I never bought a Doppler for either pregnancy bc I thought it would make me more paranoid.. But I know my midwifes had a hard time finding it at my 8/9 week appointments and they're professionals. Lol. Hopefully you can find it soon though! Try not to stress about it too much. Did you use the Doppler for your 1st pregnancy? 

Kksy increase in cm is a good sign! Hopefully you get a bfp in the next few days. :) 

Am: I think I finally ovulated this cycle. Cd 29 this month, so 3 days later than the last 2 months. We bd Monday and Tuesday nights and now dh is out of town for work. So hopefully it was good enough timing and my lp is nice and long as well.


----------



## Scarlett P

Ooohh Kksy9b your chart is looking really good!! Fingers crossed here, are you testing every day?

That's fab news Rubys - how many dpo are you and are you planning on testing?

Yes I used my Doppler last time, it took so long to get pregnant I couldn't believe it had finally happened and it did help chill me out a bit about something going wrong. This time it happened so quickly that I can't believe our luck and am scared it will run out and something will go wrong - or maybe I'm just a worrier :haha: I thought I heard HB by now last time round but I think I've got that wrong now - Im sure I got my own HB and hadn't realised how different the baby HB sounds!

Will just keep trying!

Good luck for POAS to you both! xx


----------



## Scarlett P

And sorry - yes had a lovely Easter thank you, eaten FAR too much chocolate (and a lot of DD's choc too!!!!)

Hope you all had a lovely break as well?

x


----------



## kksy9b

Yes, I've been testing daily lol. 9dpo and still negative. Still have plenty of time though! Last month my LP was only 8 days so no matter the outcome, I take each additional day in my LP as a victory!


----------



## RubysMommy

Kksy that's a good sign that lps lengthened this cycle! I agree that even if my lp gets longer by one day I'll be happy :) I'm only 1 dpo so far, so I've got a ways to go before testing. I got faint positives with both dd and ds around 8/9 dpo so I'm sure I'll start testing by 6 or 7 lol. 

Easter candy is going to put me into a sugar coma! Lol I've been trying not to eat it, but it's so tempting. And since ds had an allergic reaction to peanut butter last week, I'm extremely cautious about giving him anything that could contain any sort of nuts. So I am lucky and get to eat his candy :)


----------



## Scarlett P

Kksy9b your chart looks amazing!!! Everything crossed for a BFP tomorrow for you!!

Rubys my DD goes wappy after eating too much sugar so I've been telling myself I'm doing the right thing eating her chocolate :haha: although I'm starting to worry I'll be told of at my booking in appt about the weight I've gained :S


----------



## kksy9b

Thanks...another bfn today. I know its still early, I'm just starting to feel discouraged. If I'm not preggo this month, I won't start testing at 7 dpo lol. I'm on AF watch since there is no consistency


----------



## Scarlett P

Have you any previous charts you can compare? For me the only time my temp got above 98.1 is when I've been pregnant and just thinking your temps are v high. 10 dpo is still early. Have you any symptoms?


----------



## kksy9b

No, unfortunately. I just started temping last cycle and got sick with the atomach fluhalfway through my tww. Had to miss 2 days of taking vitex and my period started. From the data I did get from the first week, its nothing like it.

ETA: not really any symptoms. I've had sensitive nipples for the last few days, but makes since since progesterone is rising. Had a few days of excess watery/ew CM. Its been creamy the last few days now, where I'm normally dry. But that's it. So who knows :shrug:


----------



## Scarlett P

Good luck testing tomorrow!! :)


----------



## kksy9b

I'm officially out- AF is here. BUT- I had my longest LP since weaning, clearly had good progesterone with the high temps and actually ovulated. So many good and positive things to take from it. It was last minute to try with only one BD. So now we are on to our firstofficial full on trying cycle. So many good things in the next couple weeks and it would just be perfect timing to get preggo this month


----------



## Scarlett P

Sorry to hear AF arrived but think it's fab you're so positive and you're so right to be with LP and CH - all great signs so hoping it won't be long before you get that BFP! What have you got coming up this month? Xx


----------



## kksy9b

Thank you Scarlett! I am super optimistic!

It is crazy busy from not to O so before I know it, I'll be back in the tww! DS turns 2 next Tuesday :cry: and his party is this weekend.11 people coming to stay with us, 36 here for the party. Lots of cleaning, decorating and food prep to do this week. Next week is cleaning the house from the party. It's also dubbed "birthday week" with 4 birthdays (BIL,DS,SIL and DH) in 7 days. We celebrate birthdays fairly heavy around here so lots of cake, presents etc. I'm set to O on DHs bday so by the time we are through bday week, I'm back to symptom spotting!


----------



## RubysMommy

Sorry af got you kksy! It sounds like a busy couple weeks for you, though. Fx you get a bfp this cycle! My ds's 1st birthday is on the 17th, but we will be having a small get together on the 10th with my family and going up to visit dhs family for his actual birthday. So I'll be cleaning right along with you! Lol. 

I'm 5/6 dpo today and not much for symptoms. Except I feel like I'm starving, had massive headaches both yesterday and today and some wet cm. I've taken an ic and it was bfn so I will see what happens in the next couple days. Hopefully my lp is looking longer this month of no bfp. &#128522;


----------



## ljo1984

Booooo kksy! But yay for a longer LPcd 20 and still no ovulation. Going by the 45 days (or whatever it was) I waited last cycle I winter peck it anytime soon ha ha. Youngest is 18 month old today and still feeding looooooads so can't expect my body to snap back to normal cycle anyway.


----------



## kksy9b

Boo for no O yet :( My body didn't even attempt to regulate until DS weaned. Are you going to let her wean herself or start to push her a bit at some point? I had wanted DS to nurse until at least 18 months and was really hoping to make it to 2. But he self weaned himself at 17 months


----------



## ljo1984

She's not showing any interest in stopping and she's no other form of comfort either :-( but I'm back on night shifts from next week so hoping that at least night weans her (wishful thinking lol) at the moment I'm aiming for self weaning or until she understands a bit more which is a good year off :-/ (just going by the age I weaned the older two off dummies easily)


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Hi Ladies.

I'm almost 9 months since LO was born and still no AF.

Figure it's 1 of a few things...

I'm EP so the pumping is delaying...
I'm on the mini-pill so that's delaying...
My body is lazy 

Needless to say, I want to know what's up so we can consider TTC #2


----------



## ljo1984

Can the mini pill not stop bleeding? Is that the one you take continuously without the week break? Just cause I was given one after my first baby which I stopped taking after a week as is read you don't get AF at all with it and didn't like the idea of that.


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

I've read the same. I wanted one safe with breastmilk...at the time (2 days after giving birth) I wasn't of sound mind to think ahead of such questions.


----------



## kksy9b

Ruby- sorry hun, I totally missed your post the other day! Aww, love that your LO ia getting ready to turn 1! I remember just breathing a sigh of relief hitting that first year done lol. Any new symptoms to report?

Ljo- my DS night weaned pretty quickly and took longer to fully day wean (I think it was 6-7 weeks total). We had my DH put him down to bed to start and then fed him first time he woke up and then he had to go 5-7 hours without, and then would feed first thing in the AM. DH would tend to him overnight except feedings at first. It was really hard for the first few days but within a week he had fully night weaned.

Elizabeth- I hope your cycles start sorting themselves soon! When are you thinking of trying?


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

kksy9b - not sure....soon ish. I'm 38.

Not sure if I just get off the pill and see what happens...or if I wait till LO is on milk incase my supply diminished. That's why I'm researching now to educate myself. 

Always open to suggestions! It might take me a month, or 3 years of trying so not sure there's a good answer. :)

Maybe this summer? Lol...LO will be 1 then.


----------



## ljo1984

Ms Elizabeth said:


> I've read the same. I wanted one safe with breastmilk...at the time (2 days after giving birth) I wasn't of sound mind to think ahead of such questions.

Yeh here if your bg they only give the mini pill. I asked about the patch this time cause I'm rubbish at remembering pills then I didn't want anything going inside me (implant/coil/injection lol) but they said it wasn't safe while bf. Is it a possibility to come off it and use say condoms while your body works it out of your system? So then you know what's going on. X


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Ljo1984 - totally an option to use an alternative. I just need to remember to actually use...rather than enjoying the moment. Lol!

I'm starting to chart...just for conversational purposes. Maybe I'll try coming off and see what happens.


----------



## RubysMommy

Welcome ms Elizabeth! I'm not much help since I've never used bc pills before. I agree with Ljo though and maybe use condoms instead. 

Kksy: I am looking forward to him turning one. It's nice to hit that milestone. Af showed up this morning on 7 dpo instead of 6. So I've gained a day for my lp! Not much but better than last month.


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Thank you rubysmommy.


----------



## Scarlett P

Hello ms Elizabeth and welcome along. 

Kksy9b hope all goes well tomorrow! I enjoyed DD 2 BD birthday more than her first for Sure. 

Sorry AF arrived Ruby's but pleased it's a day longer. Are you doing anything for DS birthday. 

Ljo how are you getting on with BF and weaning? 

All good here. Got my booking in appt on Wednesday and my scan the Wednesday after that!


----------



## ljo1984

Cd 24, still no ovulation, was cd 38 last time! Weaning! What weaning ha ha. I'm on my first night shift tonight (well I have 2 in a row) and she's at nursery tomorrow so not gonna be a whole lot of feeding going on for 48 hours, might get a bit ouchy lol.


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Thank you Scarlett! Looking forward to the advice and wisdom from you ladies


----------



## RubysMommy

How exciting Scarlett! Can't wait to hear how it goes! We had cake and ice cream with some of my family last Sunday and will be driving 4.5 hrs to dhs parents this Sunday to have a weekend away for ds' actual birthday. Ds has taken a few steps on his own yesterday, so I'm loving watching him learn to walk lately!


----------



## kksy9b

Rubys- aww...love that he is learning to walk! it's such a fun time when they get mobile! it's great that your LP was one day longer this month! hopefully it keeps getting better and better!

scarlett- good luck!! glad all is going well so far! have you announced to anyone yet or waiting until after your appointment?

ljo- how did the night shift followed by her at nursery go? FX your ovulation gets pulled up a bit this month

elizabeth- i dont know anything about the pill but best of luck deciding what to do :flower: I couldn't even contemplate having another one until DS started STTN at 16 months so kudos to you for feeling comfortable considering #2 :) Definitely go at a pace that feels comfortable for you.

AFM, CD10 and CM turned watery/fertile today so we started our BD'ing marathon! Still feeling very good about this cycle! Hoping to O in a few more days!


----------



## Scarlett P

Hello!

Appt was a little hard as I found it tough being back at the hospital I had DD but the midwife was lovely and I won't have this baby there so that's good. We've told close family and a very few friends but don't want to tell anyone else until after scan this coming wednesday.

Pleased celebrations went well Rubys and well done on the walking! Where are you in your cycle now?

ljo how is the weaning going?

Ms Elizabeth I think if you can go condoms thats far better as it can take a while to get hormones out of your system from pill and also if you're still BF then you might not be O-ing anyway. Although I guess it depends on how soon you want to ttc?

kksy9b I'm so hoping that this is your cycle! Everything crossed for O for you and you get that eggy. Have a good weekend :winkwink:


----------



## ljo1984

kksy9b said:


> Rubys- aww...love that he is learning to walk! it's such a fun time when they get mobile! it's great that your LP was one day longer this month! hopefully it keeps getting better and better!
> 
> scarlett- good luck!! glad all is going well so far! have you announced to anyone yet or waiting until after your appointment?
> 
> ljo- how did the night shift followed by her at nursery go? FX your ovulation gets pulled up a bit this month
> 
> elizabeth- i dont know anything about the pill but best of luck deciding what to do :flower: I couldn't even contemplate having another one until DS started STTN at 16 months so kudos to you for feeling comfortable considering #2 :) Definitely go at a pace that feels comfortable for you.
> 
> AFM, CD10 and CM turned watery/fertile today so we started our BD'ing marathon! Still feeling very good about this cycle! Hoping to O in a few more days!

I think I might of ovulated yesterday! I had the pains but not as bad as usual but still lasted all day! I didn't have any opk's to test though lol. Nights went not too bad. She woke twice the first night 20mins each time, fed her before and after nursery, then second night she was up for 1.5 hours at 2.30!
Eeeek one you ovulate soon


----------



## kksy9b

Scarlett- did you have a bad experience with your delivery of DD? Sorry if you've mentioned it before. Less than a week to your scan!!!

Ljo- yay for ovulation!! Hope your LO adjusts soon and let's you get some sleep without those 2:30 feedings!


----------



## ljo1984

Oh that's when she was awake when I was at work lol, any other night she either sleeps till 5ish then back to sleep after a feed or she can be up 1-4 times on bad nights! Madam lol


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

kksy9b said:


> elizabeth- i dont know anything about the pill but best of luck deciding what to do :flower: I couldn't even contemplate having another one until DS started STTN at 16 months so kudos to you for feeling comfortable considering #2 :) Definitely go at a pace that feels comfortable for you.

Thank you! As for STTN, I swear my LO sleeps less that I do! If I waited till he did...I'd be older than I am now! LOL :haha:

Good luck on this cycle! :dust:


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Scarlett P - yeah, that might be the route we take. although now I am dealing with a clogged duct. ugh. just can't clear it! But yeah, seems like I will be dealing with 2 things....hormones leaving my system and whatever BFing is doing to me. LOL

First go around, I was on the pill for 20 years....stopped...in Sept...:BFP: in Oct.
I was so blessed with that! TTC #2.....I have no idea what to expect!


----------



## RubysMommy

That's great that you are already having fertile cm this cycle kksy! Fx you catch the egg this month!! 

Did you have any fancy announcement Scarlett? 

Yay for ovulating Ljo! Ms Elizabeth I had a clogged duct the other day too. I used a hot rice pack and massage to help it feel better and offered that side 1st each time ds nurses. It's feeling much better today! I think he has been going longer between feeds and my left breast didn't like that lol. 

I'm on cd 9 right now. I've been slacking on my vitamins lately, so I'm going to concentrate on taking them everyday from now on! I think that will help lengthen my lp. I'm in my husbands brothers wedding sept 3 and would really like to have a bump! My dress is a little big for me now so it would work out perfect to be pregnant by then. So I'm really hoping it will happen this month! I'd be about 20 weeks by then


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Rubysmommy... augh, not you too! Glad you're feeling better. I posted a thread on the breastfeeding side to see what's up. My left is angry and red and my right is...slacking. I'm usually 5-8oz per side per pumping session. I just got 1oz out of the left and 3oz of the right. What is going on??

Wish I knew my cycle!


----------



## RubysMommy

That's a good question! I feel like ther are certain times throughout my cycle when I don't make as much milk. Usually around ovulation and right around when af shows. I would just hot compress and massage while pumping or nursing! I can't remember if you are nursing or exclusively pumping? But usually the baby is best at emptying the breast. I hope that helps in some way!


----------



## Scarlett P

Sorry to hear about these blocked ducts I remember how painful that can be. But I miss BF soooo much and can't wait to do it again!! 

Ms Elizabeth wow that was quick, hope it is for you again. Could your supply be dipping cos LO is eating more solids? 

Ruby's fingers crossed its soon and you get your bump for the wedding!

Fingers crossed for O ljo hope DD starts going longer through the night soon. 

Kksy9b how are you doing? Hope you O tomorrow. 

Yes had a tough time with DD birth so pleased will be at a different hospital. No not a big announcement just enjoyed telling family separately although we did do it in photo form which I'll prob use for FB after the scan


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Rubysmommy- EP....LO couldn't latch and as much as I wanted to not, I had to work. He took a bottle like a champ so I didn't want to confuse. As long as it's my milk....I'm ok with t!

Wonder if, despite the pill...I might get AF soon....I'm prob going to stop and the end of this pack. To get my cycle back! Or at least wait for it without the pill!

Scarlett...I thought about him eating more solids...but I didn't think my body would know with me pumping. 

Glad you found a hospital you liked. So exciting!


----------



## Scarlett P

Ah yes, good point. Could it be to do with blocked duct? Hope it's better today 

I haven't a choice really with the hospital. Where DD is born is a really old hospital and they shut the consultant led unit not long after she was born. I've got to be consultant led so have to go to the new unit which is 20 odd mins away rather than up the road. But they'll transfer me back to original hospital afterwards which is now just MLU and very quiet!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Might be this silly duct. Geez. One would think this suction would unclog it by no!

20 min isn't bad! Don't like the transferring part but...hang in there! I found good/bad about my last hospital. Wish they had a bigger tv. Lol.


----------



## Scarlett P

How are you getting on now Ms Elizabeth? Hope duct is better. 

Ha yes I guess to some people 20 mins isn't far. It's
Just I live in a town centre it's not unreasonable to expect
My hospital that's 5 mins away to have facilities but it's to do with not enough NHS funds I guess...

At least this other hospital is new rather than a 70s throw
Back!


----------



## ljo1984

AF arrived! 9dpo again! First cycle was 8 weeks, second 5 weeks getting there slowly &#128514; Ha ha ha. All 3 times its arrived on a Saturday too! Weird to see its screwed up lol


----------



## book8clever

I am waiting for my period to return after having my Mirena out on March 3rd. I am supposed to call in on the 11th of May if af still has not made an appearance (which I am assuming will be the case). I was even given Provera, but it didn't work, and my OB/GYN thinks it is due to the Mirena, so I just need to wait. Waiting is so hard!


----------



## RubysMommy

Sorry af arrived Ljo but good thing lp is getting longer! Waiting for af is the hardest book8! Especially if you don't know how long before she shows. 

Kksy how's this month going? Scarlett we moved since having ds and the hospital I went to for both kids is an hour away! But I Loved each experience I had there and am planning on going back for the next pregnancy. The drive is a bit scary for me though lol. 

Good news for me is that I had lots of ewcm this morning and a positive opk! And I'm cd 20 not 26 or 28 like past months. And dh is home right now so we will bd last night, today and hopefully tomorrow! I'm hoping these are good signs and we catch the egg this month!


----------



## Scarlett P

Ooh exciting Rubys! Hope you catch that egg! 

Welcome along book8, hope you're not in limbo too much longer. Pleased af arrived ljo and that things are going in the right direction and hope they're sorted for you soon! 

All ok here. Sickness better but still tired and bloated. In that "is she pregnant or has she put on weight" stage!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Scarlett.....thanks. think it's fixed. Now I'm at home with a little guy with a nose that won't stop running. He's so congested! Poor thing just can't sit still! 

So maybe after this pac of BCP...I'll stop to see if AF returns....I've been enjoying not dealing...but curious if I'm "back"!


----------



## kksy9b

hi all..so sorry for the long absence! we were out of town for several day and its been crazy just playing catch up!

book- welcome! i hope your cycle returns to normal for you soon! And i agree...waiting sucks!

elizabeth-hope your little guy is feeling better :( its always so hard when they dont feel well

ruby- awesome news about the EWCM!! hope you were able to catch that eggie!

ljo- looks like your cycles are starting to cooperate with you!! FX it keeps getting better. So strange they've all come on a saturday

scarlett- happy 2nd tri!!!! i hope that the tired and bloating goes away soon for you. when did you pop with your DD?

AFM, all is going great! 12 dpo and no witch!! I've gotten faint (very faint) lines on tests today (i'm the crazy one testing a few times because i have cheapies to burn!). If AF isn't here in the AM (and temps dont plummet) i'm busting out the FRER. I really pray she doesnt show but if she does, I can take comfort knowing that my LP would be the longest it has been since weaning!! 

Hope i didn't miss anyone...have a wonderful rest of your weekend!


----------



## Scarlett P

Eeeeekkkk kksy9b everything crossed for you here!!! Have you any symptoms? Hope you had a nice trip too. 

We're just back from a few days in the Lake District - the weather was awful (lots of places having snow here atm!) but was so lovely to get away. Feel a bit sad to be home but it's bank holiday weekend so at least hubby not nack to work til Tues!

I popped 16 1/2 weeks, although I guess that's also the point I stopped trying to hold my tummy in :haha: 

Still huge by end of day/after eating if I don't hold my tummy in. Gone into maternity jeans now but still having to wear baggy tops...


----------



## ljo1984

So yesterday i think hubby said were gonna try for number 4!!!!!!!! After saying for ages no way but then not using contraception! I didn't take it all literally incase he does a u turn just said casually, well my cycles still screwed up so we'll see! But eeeeeeeek really lol. I think I'm cd 8! My grandma passed away on Monday and was in hospital ill for a few days before that so not been thinking about much else, took me everything I had to remember to empty the mooncup I use! :-(


----------



## kksy9b

Scarlett- only a bit more emotional and one small bout of nausea...tested this morning and...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160501_074151.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## RubysMommy

Faint lines are great! That's how my bfps started with both my pregnancies! Can't wait to see the frer. So excited for you!!


----------



## kksy9b

Thanks Ruby! The picture is up above...it is definitely positive!!!


----------



## Scarlett P

Awwwww kksy9b that's brilliant news :happydance: so happy for you! Congratulations!!! When will you have your first scan?

Ljo (hugs) sorry to hear about your nan. Excited about your news for #4 though!

Rubys hope all is well with you?


----------



## kksy9b

Ljp- I'm so sorry about your grandma :hugs::hugs:

Scarlett- thanks! We only get one scan at 20 weeks...but I think we will do a private one at 12 to confirm a singleton pregnancy. I have a long family history of multiples and releaser 2 eggs with Charles. So that makes it 8 more weeks or so!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

kksy9b - congratulations!


----------



## RubysMommy

Yay! Congrats kksy!! Awesome lines :) so happy for you. I'll be following your pregnancy journal too! 

Sorry about your loss Ljo and great that dh wants another! 

I hope you had a nice getaway besides the crummy weather. The snow melted around here about 1.5 months ago, but it's still been cold. I'm ready for summer! 

I'm good. 5dpo nothing really symptom wise except more thirsty and consequently more peeing lol. Odd cramps here and there and sore back. I might be getting a pimple on my chin which happened before my past bfps. I'll take a ic test in the morning, but not expecting much this early ;) but you never know!


----------



## kksy9b

thank you gals!!

ruby- sometimes you just need to pee on something to get the jitters out. 6dpo is definitely early but might help it be a bit easier waiting until it gets a little further along. So excited for you!!


----------



## Scarlett P

Wow that is a long time to wait for a scan! Is that when they give you a due date then or just always go on LMP? 

Good luck Rubys! Fingers crossed for you here


----------



## kksy9b

they always go based on LMP. I dont know though. i called today and they've changed their practice and do blood tests now to confirm and check numbers (didnt do that with DS). Maybe they will do an earlier scan now too! Appointment on Wednesday so will find out then. We will book a scan at 12 weeks if they dont to check on baby and confirm a singleton pregnancy. I have a long family history of twins and released 2 eggs with DS.


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

They went by lmp for me. Got the duemail date exactly. Did a blood test and scan at 5 weeks to confirm. Not sure if that's standard or cause I'm old. Lol


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

so I stopped BCP on the 1st....and now we wait for AF to return. tick tock tick tock.

never thought i'd be wanting it back. maybe wanting isn't the right word.... :haha: been enjoying not having to think about it! but, it's time to figure out what my little old body is doing. :shrug:


----------



## kksy9b

Good luck Elizabeth! Hope she is nice and predictable for you!

Heading in a couple hours to vet my first blood draw done. A but nervous buy nice progression on a frer today, so that's reassuring


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

kksy9b said:


> Good luck Elizabeth! Hope she is nice and predictable for you!
> 
> Heading in a couple hours to vet my first blood draw done. A but nervous buy nice progression on a frer today, so that's reassuring

thanks! should be interesting! i'm charting and doing opks cause....I dunno....like to get a baseline so I can follow along. that and I swear I get OCD about this stuff!

can't wait to hear about the blood draw! so exciting! :hugs:


----------



## kksy9b

I started charting a few months ago and as soon as I did mentally smacked myself for not starting sooner! It just helps you pinpoint O (especially if you're irregular) so you Dont even have to worry about it!


----------



## RubysMommy

Good luck ms Elizabeth! I hope everything gets sorted out easily. 

Looking forward to an update kksy! 

Thanks Scarlett, but af got me this morning :( my lp was 7 days again but my cycle was only 27 days this month in stead of 36.


----------



## kksy9b

:hugs:hugs:


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

kksy9b - agreed! although right now...OPK sure look dark. LOL
I dunno what's up! too early to guess

RubysMommy - UGH! hang in there!


----------



## kksy9b

So the lady who I talked to on the phone the other day was wrong. They do a new OB patient panel to check for things like HIV. Included is a progesterone check but no hcg checks. But it just is done by our first appointment (which is at exactly 9 weeks). I'll probably go in tomorrow and then call early next week to see if they will tell me the results over the phone. 

Oh well. I feel good with the progression on the FRER and so we are announcing to our first family members tomorrow night! well, hopefully...might have to be saturday but hoping tomorrow.


----------



## Scarlett P

How frustrating Kksy9b, hope you get it sorted soon and are able to tell all your family soon!

Ms Elizabeth, good luck! Hope AF shows soon for you.

:hugs: Rubys sorry that AF has showed but sounds good that cycle is starting to settle down a little?

Anyone got any advice about maternity swimwear? We're going on holiday in 6 weeks time and thinking about getting a maternity tankini - will I be able to uncover my tummy with one of those for sunbathing but cover up for swimming?!


----------



## ljo1984

I used a mothercare tankini when 5 month pregnant 2 years ago, yes you can move them up there not tight fitting, I loved mine  also wore normal bikinis too, I so love having a bump it's the only time I truly feel happy with my body so like to show it off lol


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Kksy9b- frustrating...but I wonder why they do it that way. Well...hopefully they can tell you over the phone!

Scarlett- thx. I feel like a preteen....when will AF come ...hopefully not while in a meeting. Lol. Vacation is exciting!


----------



## RubysMommy

Thanks ladies! I'm hoping they are settling down a bit too. I'm ok with a 28 day cycle. That's normal for me from before having kids. Hopefully I'll o earlier this month and have a longer lp! 

I never bought a maternity suit, so no help from me. I don't think I ever actually went swimming while pregnant now that I think about it lol. 

Kk- hopefully they figure out the right info to give from now on. I had my blood tests done at 9 week appt. they never had me come in before that except for during my miscarriage before dd. 

Ms- a dark opk is a good sign! Good luck getting back on track!


----------



## RubysMommy

Ljo I thought I would wear a regular bikini while pregnant too, but my boobs were way to big and I couldn't find anything that would fit! But I loved to show off my bump too. :) mostly with tight shirts lol


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

So...here's this mornings opk...https://i1249.photobucket.com/albums/hh520/atiaofthejulii/Mobile%20Uploads/655c270d-e4d3-47fb-a21c-524cf995c291.jpg

Thought it would be lighter...any thoughts


----------



## Scarlett P

I'm sorry Ms Elizabeth I didn't use opks, hope you get a positive soon.

Thanks for the advice ladies, I'll prob wear a bikini too and love showing my bump off as well. But also going away in Sept when I'll be huge and thinking I m may want to cover up more then!

Rubys yay for a 28 day cycle. Hope your LP is longer this time and you O sooner :)


----------



## RubysMommy

Ms that looks pretty close to positive to me. Have you taken any since then? I can't zoom in on the pic for some reason. But I'd bet you are close to O in the next couple days. Also, I always have 2 lines show up, but the test line is never that dark unless it's O time. 

Thanks Scarlett! Sounds like you will be having a fun time over the summer!


----------



## kksy9b

I was pregnant last time in the winter so I have no advice about swimwear! 

ms elizabeth- i cant zoom in so can't exactly tell but it looks almost positive. I would think tomorrow maybe you would be a full on positive? I never used the darn things because i am so terrible at reading them! If you post in the OPK board they should be able to help better

you ladies have any fun weekend plans?


----------



## RubysMommy

Does taking 2 toddlers to SAMs club count as fun plans? Lol we are just going to enjoy the beautiful weather this weekend and maybe do some cleaning if it decides to rain. Nothing exciting! :) do you have anything fun planned?


----------



## kksy9b

totally counts :)

Not really. We are meeting up with my best friend and her kiddos saturday morning. we are throwing our other friend a bridal shower in a week and have a LOT of work to do for it still. hoping we can hash everything out so that it's all ready to go by the end of the weekend. i'll be announcing to her too so that will be fun! Mothers Day is Sunday but i dont think anything is really planned besides just spending time together.


----------



## Scarlett P

Sounds like lovely weekends ladies!We're trying to save some money now so think we're going low key! Hoping to do a bluebell walk tomorrow morning then chill in the garden and on Sunday we're seeing friends who have recently had a new baby! Just got to get through work today... x


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

RubysMommy - here's this week thus far:

https://i1249.photobucket.com/albums/hh520/atiaofthejulii/Mobile%20Uploads/b890cc36-d521-452c-a5dd-13255152726f.jpg


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

weekend plans - depends on the weather. i'd like to go to the zoo! but the rain just won't go away!!


----------



## kksy9b

Elizabeth- definitely looks like you are gearing up! The zoo sounds like fun :)

Scarlett- what is a bluebell walk? Enjoy snuggling the new baby!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

kksy9b - thanks....something's going on! HAHA! i'm planning on moving in July...so TTC after then in a perfect world (if things line up for us). but I also know I need time to get the BCP out of my system. that and whatever EP is doing to me. LOL. I say this as LO is dropping green beans on the floor one piece by one piece....


----------



## RubysMommy

They all look close to positive to me! Have you noticed any ewcm? 


I forgot it was Mother's Day... Dh works so we will spend some time with my mom. Your weekends sound very nice and relaxing!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Rubysmommy - just sticky....so...maybe next week? Again, it's why I start this early! Last time AF was like clockwork when I stopped BCP. But this time was the mini so....not sure that makes a difference. 

I guess I expected then to be lighter when I don't show ewcm...last time I had that so I know what to look for. It's so confusing


----------



## Scarlett P

Hope you get a postive soon Ms Elizabeth. Happy Mothers Day to you all too! We have ours in March. 

It's just a really pretty walk that's good this time of year cos there's tons of blue bells. We did it this time last year but hoping DD will walk te whole way round this time. Good bit of exercise for us all!


----------



## kksy9b

happy mothers day ladies (whether you're in the US or UK, all moms should be celebrated every day!)


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Hope everyone enjoyed their Sunday!


----------



## RubysMommy

That's how my cm starts out too. Hopefully you'll get a + opk this week! 

Thanks and happy Mother's Day to you all too!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

So confusing!! I swear....coming off BCP makes my head hurt! today I got EWCM...so my chart says I'll O soon....but if I don't chart it....it says I won't. LOL

that and of course I'm still getting darkish lines on my opk....

https://i1249.photobucket.com/albums/hh520/atiaofthejulii/Mobile%20Uploads/acd3a4ca-68b5-489a-b5ba-7f45d224f131.jpg

this is why I am starting this early! I would go :wacko: if I started this 3 months after stopping BCP! or rather...maybe I am doing this all too early and forcing myself to go :dohh:


----------



## RubysMommy

If you are having ewcm I bet you might get a +opk between 2 and 6pm. I think most lh surges happen in that window. Starting early was a good idea! It's better to have more info than not enough, imo. :)


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

If I'm about to O....guess I should prepare for AF....don't want to be caught off guard!


----------



## Scarlett P

Fingers cross Ms Elizabeth! Did you get a positive?


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Maybe I need to stop being cheap and buy a digital test....those cheap ones just keep giving me lines that look dark. Lol


----------



## kksy9b

that's why i never started OPKs...i think i would drive myself crazy trying to analyze them! I know there are ones that give you a solid smiley face when you are O'ing and seem a lot easier to interpret!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Ok.....all my cheap opk strips look the same...last time, I could tell the difference. So it's been 12 days still I stopped BCP. I know it's early, but like I said...trying to find my normal.

Anyway....had ewcm Tuesday/Wednesday which made my chart say I was O. If I just look at temps.....Nadal.

So I broke down and bought the $$$ O tests....
https://i1249.photobucket.com/albums/hh520/atiaofthejulii/Mobile%20Uploads/20160512_095820.jpg

That's an O test....not pregnancy! :) any thoughts?


----------



## RubysMommy

Which line is the control line?


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

The line on the left


----------



## RubysMommy

Then I would say it's still close! I think the test line would get as thick as the control. But I'm not 100% positive


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

I'll just keep pos


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

So weird, I removed the EWCM from my chart on 5/9 and left the rest....no more cross hairs. 

Sigh.....not sure if i should just temp and not do CM too


----------



## kksy9b

i would say you're still not totally positive on that test. for me, i tracked both temp and CM so i would have historical data to compare cycles against. just keep doing what you're doing :hugs:


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

I'll keep trucking along!

Last time my CM was pretty obvious....this time...it's all over the place


----------



## Scarlett P

Good luck Ms Elizabeth!

How's everyone else?


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

The Scarlett....it's just annoying having no idea what's up


----------



## RubysMommy

Doing well here. Cd 16 and o is right around the corner.. I still don't know exactly when it will happen lol. 

I can't believe you are 16 weeks already! Has the pregnancy been going by fast for you?


----------



## ljo1984

AF arrived yesterday! Spotting two days before that, no idea if or when I actually ovulated and didn't have pains like normal. And it was less than a month :-/ last month was 23rd April this month 19th may!!! Totally blame it all on how much LO is still feeding, it was pretty much back to normal after other two who had a dummy, no night feeds etc. Oh well.


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Am I going blind or are these getting lighter?

https://i1249.photobucket.com/albums/hh520/atiaofthejulii/Mobile%20Uploads/fa2d40a3-3a0a-4301-ae33-182d63320b77.jpg


----------



## CowgirlBaby

I'm waiting to get a cycle. I am coming off my birth control, to give my body a year to get back to functioning before my fiance and I get married and start trying.


----------



## RubysMommy

Ms. Elizabeth. They look lighter for sure. Looking at them all together it looks like your positive was 5/13 5pm to me. When did you say you had ewcm? Hopefully you already o'd! 

Welcome cowgirl!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Rubys.... 9th, 10th, 13th and 17th....was ewcm. Wet on the 13th. Thanks for looking. Second set of eyes keeps me sane!

They are definitely lighter now....maybe my Temps are off.


----------



## RubysMommy

I'm happy to look! Maybe? I don't temp, just use opks and cm. this month I'm only keeping an eye out for cm since I ran out of opks. And it's kinda making me crazy lol. I want to know if I'm getting a surge right now! Lol. I would say that there is a high chance it was the 13th then. You will know for sure when you get af I guess.


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

I do everything possible to try and figure it out. If I just did opk....I'd go insane cause I swear mine are dark for days! 

Dear AF....when will you arrive? Lol


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

I think AF arrived...or maybe I'm spotting....something happened. I'll know more later I guess! As of right now, I say spotting.


----------



## Scarlett P

Ms Elizabeth has AF arrived properly now? 

Welcome cowgirl!

Hope everyone is keeping well!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Yup, it's back!


----------



## RubysMommy

That would've been a 10-12 day lp if you o'd on 13/14th... That's pretty good in my opinion! At least you have some idea now!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

I'll take anything I can get!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Well....AF is definitely here. I forgot how strong she can be!


----------



## RubysMommy

Omg right! I have a feeling my af will show up next week.... I feel like I just had it :(


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Wow.....no one warned me it would be like this. I feel like I need those postpartum diapers. Lol


----------



## RubysMommy

Lol! Hopefully it's only heavy for a day or two!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Agreed! This is crazy!


----------



## Scarlett P

Sorry to hear the witch is giving you a hard time Ms Elizabeth, hoping you feel better soon. Treat yourself to lots of chocolate!!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

And tubs....lots of tubs


----------



## RubysMommy

How is everyone? I just got the darkest opk I've had since getting my cycle back in October! I'm hoping this is a good sign. I added in a b6 the past 10 days and am hoping it made a difference this month! Running to meet up with dh when he's off work so we can get a bd in! Lol Fx we catch this egg and my lp is longer than 7/8 days...


----------



## Scarlett P

How are you getting on Rubysmommy? 

Sorry for delay, we've been on holiday and had no wifi!!


----------



## RubysMommy

That's ok! How was your vacation? And how is the pregnancy going? 

I am on 10 dpo today and have been having small cramps for the past several days expecting af to show at any time. This is my longest lp yet! All my ics have been negative though. But I'm hoping Ill get a positive soon so I don't have af while I'm at my in laws for 4th of July. Lol

Editing to say I may see the start of something on my 2mu ic from this morning. Hopefully I'll have a better line tomorrow!


----------



## RubysMommy

I guess it wasn't a line. Af showed up last night :( oh well. I'm thinking my body is getting back on track finally!


----------



## kksy9b

oh rubys, i'm so sorry hun :hugs::hugs: i'm glad your body is starting to get back on track and i hope it brings you your sticky bean soon


----------



## RubysMommy

Thanks kksy! We are not going to try as hard the next 2 cycles since we already have an April baby and we are in dhs brothers wedding Labor Day weekend. ( so I may be able to have some drinks lol) but we are both ready to have another baby so we won't actually stop trying for the next 2 months. But I'm going to try not to be as disappointed if it doesn't happen by September.


----------



## RubysMommy

How are things going for you ms. Elizabeth?


----------



## Scarlett P

Sorry to hear AF showed up but yay for longer LP phase! Hope AF at inlaws wasn't too bad?

Wow kksy9b, 13 weeks already! Hope you're feeling well? 

I've my consultant appointment today to talk about birthing options after my EMCS last time, so that will be interesting!

xx


----------



## kksy9b

Rubys- sounds like a good plan to be more relaxed with it so you can enjoy the upcoming wedding!

Scarlett- how did the appointment go? Are you hoping to try for a VBAC? 

AFM, officially in 2nd tri now and MS is starting to ease up some thankfully. Have been feeling baby move some, which is just awesome. Next appt is tomorrow where I'll get to hear the HB for the first time! Saw baby at our first appt but the machine couldn't switch to sound and was too early for a doppler


----------



## RubysMommy

It was close to the end, so not bad at all! 
Congrats on 2nd tri kksy! And I can't believe you are already over half way Scarlett!


----------



## Scarlett P

Yes hoping for a VBAC :happydance: but will decide at 35 wk appt depending on how I am between now and then (asthma really bad at the mo) I know, it's going so quickly but my sister is due on Tues so compared to her it still feels like a million miles away. Think I'm struggling since she started her mat leave and mine feels so far away because I'm hoping to go right up to 38 wks :S

Hurrah for 2nd tri Kksy9b! Hope all goes well today and you get to hear the HB!

Sorry - when is Labour Day? I don't know what that is! But I'm sure you're looking forward to a family wedding, we don't have another one til this time next year and I think that will be the last for quite some time.

xx


----------



## RubysMommy

That sounds great! I hope a vbac works out for you. Maybe since you get a new baby in the family to snuggle soon, it will help pass the time a bit faster. Labor Day is the first Monday of September. So the wedding is September 3.


----------



## tyt

hello Ladies, so glad to be back here \\:D/\\:D/. 
DD is 2o months and DH and i are ready to TTC. 
i go off Depo in April and finally got AF 2 days ago :yipee:. i plan to motinor it for like 2-3 months b4 TTC. meanwhile i had fennel tea a day before as i heard i bring about AF so i dont know if its a coincidence or it actually worked.


----------



## RubysMommy

Good luck tyt! I hope you get back on track quickly!


----------



## tyt

Hi Ladies, 

so i was wondering is there any suppliments that i can take to improve the health of my uterus and eggs just to get my body in top shape.


----------



## RubysMommy

I have been taking my prenatal and added in a b6 supplement from the end of af until o day last month. I had the most positive opk I've had since October and my lp was 10-11 days instead of 6-7. So I'm doing that again this month and hoping we get a bfp. I would suggest adding in a prenatal if nothing else.


----------



## kksy9b

best of luck to you tyt! Like Rubys, I took b6 while getting my cycles regulated. If your cycles are already regulated, I would suggest at minimum taking folic acid to get yourself ready but a prenatal would be even better.


----------



## RubysMommy

Got my positive opk this morning so bd at nap time and will again before bed! Hopefully this is the month or next.... Otherwise I'll be getting af for my bils wedding


----------



## Scarlett P

Welcome tyt! Defo prenatals, I had evening primrose oil to help with EWCM (but you have to stop taking it after O) I read royal jelly is meant to be good for eggs but I've never tried it. I tried to eat foods for fertility when WTT and TTC and I think that helped me this time around.

Good luck Rubys!

How are you getting on Kksy9b? Do you know gender?

My sis had her baby on Friday, I'm soooo in love with her she's perfect!


----------



## kksy9b

Yay Ruby's!! Best of luck this month!!

Scarlett- being an aunt is just amazing...all the snuggles and none of the work lol. Enjoy your new little niece!

I'm doing well! MS is gone (though has sporadically showed up a couple times but leaves pretty quick). Too early for gender but we've decided to stay team yellow this time anyways!


----------



## RubysMommy

Congrats on your new niece Scarlett! What did they name her?


----------



## Scarlett P

Thank you :) she is called Ivy Rae and she was 7lb 1oz and is sooooooo gorgeous. Can't believe she'll be a week old tomorrow morning!

Pleased morning sickness has settled down kksy9b. How are you getting on Rubys?

We're having a mini heatwave here and I've been really struggling in the heat these past few days. We're not used to it being too hot over here in the UK!!


----------



## RubysMommy

Beautiful name and perfect size! I hear you on the heatwave! We are 95*F and 80% humidity. It's almost suffocating. I couldn't imagine being pregnant with the heat! I hope you are finding ways to keep cool. 

I'm 4dpo and have lots of creamy/lotiony cm but other than that, no symptoms. We only got 1 bd in on +opk day. But still have my fingers crossed we timed it right! My lp last month was 10 days and I'm determined to hold off on testing until 8dpo.


----------



## kksy9b

today has been our coolest day of the last week- 93 feels like 105 but supposedly it's the last day of this heat wave. the worst day was 105, feels like 115...gross! we've been inside :) heading on a weekend get away this weekend with my little guy and mom to visit family where it is much cooler...can't wait!

hope you all are doing well! good luck rubys!


----------



## tyt

Hi ladies. so i am 19cd and not ovulation. i tested with OPK and all -ve, also no changes to CM. i dont think i ovulated this month as i should have AF in 8 days. well hopeful for a better ovulation next cycle.


----------



## kksy9b

i'm sorry about it maybe being an anovulatory cycle for you. Your body may still try to gear up to O (and be a longer cycle than normal) KMFX for you!


----------



## RubysMommy

Af got me again! Oh well. I'm sure it will happen for us soon. :)


----------



## tyt

Hey ladies. So AF was to come today but there has been no show. Im kinda happy about it coz i want my cycle dates to shift but im also unhappy coz it means my body has not adjusted to normal. Kmfc and hoping for AF to come soon.


----------



## RubysMommy

Welcome mymateo! Hope af shows soon.

Hopefully you get af soon as well, tyt!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Just checking in. Thought my cycle was ok, till I was a week later last month. Oh well. Lol. I've really slowed down with my pumping (down to 4 a day) so maybe that will help. 

How's everyone else?


----------



## RubysMommy

Good luck ms. Hopefully less pumping gets you back on track! 

We're not going to try too hard this month since I wouldn't mind having some drinks at my bils wedding. It's in less than a month now! But I can't just skip a month of trying lol. Ds has been going through nonstop nursing to barely nursing and back and forth the last couple weeks, so who knows how this cycle will be....


----------



## Scarlett P

Hello!

Sorry I've hardly been on here recently. MiL has been in hospital for ages so that's been stressful. Plus we've been trying to get DD's room plastered and decorated so we can move her out of the nursery... and finally get ready for the baby. We've hardly done a thing yet!

Wow feel like I can't really moan about the heat to you guys :haha: hope it's cooled down a bit for you now.

How are you doing Kksy9b? Hope you're feeling well.

Rubys sorry to hear that AF showed up! Are you waiting for O this cycle or giving it a miss because of the wedding?

Sorry to hear you're both in limbo Ms Elizabeth and tyt - its so frustrating when that happens! Hope that your cycles settle down soon.


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Thx Scarlett. Crazy cycles. I know it's still only a few cycles since AF came back but I'm anxious to get going again. Lol


----------



## RubysMommy

I'm waiting for O again this cycle. Should be this coming Wednesday, but I didn't take b6 or my prenatal so at all since af. So it could happen after that. My lp has been 10 days the past couple cycles, so that's good news. I'll be happy if I'm pregnant before the wedding, but not upset if I get af either. Lol 

I hope your mil recovers quickly! And you get the nursery decorated in time :)


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Temping is driving me crazy. Still don't believe I O'd yet....despite what it says... if I put down CM...it says I did....without I didnt. Sigh.. 

Guess I'll go back to opk strips which I swear are constantly positive. Lol

Hope everyone else is well


----------



## RubysMommy

Sorry to hear that ms! I've never temped so I'm not much help. I go off of cm and +opk and I'm just assuming I'm ovulating since idk how to tell if I'm not?


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

I'd love to do the same!!! But my opks are wacky....like 2 weeks of the same color. Lol. I can't find a + since I started back NTNP. I thought be decreasing my BF...maybe that'll help. Sigh. Of course, the :) opk are too $ for me at the rate I'm going. Lol


----------



## vaniilla

Hello, can I join?

I'm waiting for periods to start since giving birth to start ttc again, dc2 took a lot of time and intervention, I'm having to rely on nature this time so I'm not sure if it'll even work.


----------



## RubysMommy

Yeah that would get pricey, ms! I took b6 until ovulation and it lengthened my lp. I wonder if it would help you get regulated? 

Welcome vaniilla!!i hope you get your cycle back and can start ttc!


----------



## tyt

Hi Ladies, so i am cd 48 and still no AF. i recently heard about seed cycling and i wanna give it a shot. KMFC and hoping that my cycle balances out by Nov.


----------



## RubysMommy

I've never heard of seed cycling.. I'll google it lol. I hope it works out for you and your cycles regulate soon! Good luck!

I just looked it up! It sounds like a good idea to try! I'm a huge fan of trying a more natural approach to things and believe they can really help. Let me know how it works out for you :)


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

ruby....cool, maybe i'll try that! can't hurt right? I need more vitamins anyway I swear. I have the worst eating habits!


----------



## RubysMommy

Me too! I did it for 2 months and now my cycles are every 30-32 days with a 10 day lp. And I didn't take any extra vitamins this month! I'm thinking I might have a very faint line on an ic this morning. So naturally I took 2 more! Lol I see a very light line on 2 and the third I used more diluted urine and don't see much.... I'm looking forward to tomorrow morning so I can test again! Lol


----------



## vaniilla

Ruby - that's so exciting! I hope it a big :bfp: for you tomorrow :dust:


----------



## RubysMommy

Thanks! Me too! I was in a hurry with dh and kids this afternoon so I grabbed the fr rapid results instead of frer... I may need to make a quick trip to Walmart in the morning for the right test. Lol


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

I've ran to the store myself 3 times....
Keep getting different results. Lol

Good luck ruby! See you at the store!


----------



## RubysMommy

Thanks! Lol


----------



## RubysMommy

Finally got my bfp this morning :happydance: of course it was the month we didn't try too hard! Lol I'm so happy and freaked out at the same time. #3 is on the way and we will soon be out numbered..... I'm due May 7th which was the same due date I had with ds. I find that funny. Here's my frer with smu!

Forgot to add that I'm only 9/10 dpo!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Congrats!


----------



## tyt

Congrats rubysmummy. So excited for you.


----------



## rebeccalouise

Hello! Could I please join you all? My cycle is still irregular after having my last baby.. I'm really hoping it'll settle soon, as we're TTC #3! :)


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Ruby...I believe I'm the same due date!!


----------



## RubysMommy

That's so funny ms!! we must have planned that lol

Welcome Rebecca! Good luck on ttc #3!


----------



## vaniilla

rebeccalouise said:


> Hello! Could I please join you all? My cycle is still irregular after having my last baby.. I'm really hoping it'll settle soon, as we're TTC #3! :)

Welcome to the group :flower: 



RubysMommy said:


> Finally got my bfp this morning :happydance: of course it was the month we didn't try too hard! Lol I'm so happy and freaked out at the same time. #3 is on the way and we will soon be out numbered..... I'm due May 7th which was the same due date I had with ds. I find that funny. Here's my frer with smu!
> 
> Forgot to add that I'm only 9/10 dpo!




Ms Elizabeth said:


> Ruby...I believe I'm the same due date!!


Huge congrats to you both! got any spare baby dust you could throw this way? :haha::dust:


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Vanilla....sending you a truck load of dust!!


----------



## tyt

Congrats to all BFP in the house. AF finally showed up on CD69. i have been on vitex and maca for a week maybe that did something. im hoping my cycle is finally stable so i can actively start TTCing.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Hi guys! New here! Well I mean I'm back again really. DD2 is 9 months and we're going to start Ttc when she's 13 months. Still nursing a bunch so no monthlies yet! With DD1 I was 12 or 13 months when they returned. I'm thinking of starting temping again soon (as I just found my bbt thermometer lol) although I don't get solid sleep at all with my 2 kids.


----------



## Scarlett P

OMG Ruby and Ms Elizabeth!!! HUGE congratulations!!! I'm so pleased for you both :)

Sorry I've been missing for ages, been trying to get the house all sorted and I've still got one more day at work - tomorrow. Hoping this baby is late so that I've got some time to relax!!

Hello to all the new ladies and I did seed cycling before my bfp and defo think it was one of the things that helped me

:)x


----------



## smurphy90

Hi there!

I'm currently waiting on my cycles to come. I've had one period in 22 months due to PCOS, so I'm starting to actively work with my gyn to get it going to TTC next fall. :)


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Scarlett....thank you...I'm still a little in shock!


----------



## RubysMommy

Thank you! I can't believe you are going to have your baby so soon, Scarlett! Yay for going on maternity leave :) I hope you get everything ready before baby. Can't wait to hear all the baby details!


----------



## RubysMommy

Hi Scarlett!! Would love to hear an update on you and baby soon :) hope all is well!


----------

